# Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle, Sun 26th June



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2011)

Something different this time folks and potentially one of the best forum rides that I've ever organised! 

Steve H has been kind enough to offer me a lift so I am able to start this ride in Settle, on the western fringes of the Dales. That allows us to do a good ride up there without having to 'use up' a lot of our quota of miles on the roads to and from Hebden Bridge.

Meet in Settle _in front of _Ye Olde Naked Man Cafe on Sunday, 26th June (2011!) at 09:45 with a view to setting off at 10:00. I think the ride will take us about 8 hours including stops, maybe longer; it definitely won't be quick so if you like to ride fast, it isn't a ride for you!

On Streetview, I can see a car park across the road from the meeting place but I don't know if that is long-stay ... 

** Does anybody know the best place in Settle for all-day parking on a Sunday? **

The route that I've planned is 113 km and has a little over 2,000 m of climbing (70 miles and 7,000 ft for the imperialists). Those of you who enjoyed _Spring Into The Dales _will _love_ this one!

There is no avoiding the fact that the climbs are hard. I repeat - _the climbs are hard! _If you don't enjoy climbing, you won't enjoy this ride. We will be tackling the tough climb from Dent station over to Garsdale Head, and Fleet Moss from the (harder) Hawes side plus quite a few other smaller beauties.

**IMPORTANT** - there are multiple climbs and descents up to 20%-25% in gradient so make extra sure that your brakes and transmission are in perfect working order!

Unusually for my rides though, we will also have a long, gloriously easy section. From the summit of Fleet Moss we will have about 27 km (17 miles) down Langstrothsdale, Wharfedale and Littondale before the climbing starts again on the run back to Settle via Malham Tarn.

Usual rules - climb at your own pace if you want to, but wait at summits for slower riders like me. Nobody will be left behind. Be aware though, that this is not a ride for inexperienced cyclists. If you are not confident in your ability to ride 50 hilly miles with some tough climbs at 20%, I would suggest that a 70-miler with the odd stretch of 25% is not yet for you! 

The route is: Settle, Little Stainforth, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kingsdale/Deepdale, Dent, Dent Station, Garsdale Head, Hawes (cafe stop), Fleet Moss (!), Langstrothdale, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Langcliffe, Settle.

I have some bailout options planned in case we are unlucky with the weather

I will be update this post later with more details. In the mean time, if you are free on Sun 26th June, can get to Settle and like the sound of this ride, post below and I'll add you to the rider list.

Route map on Bikely

Route profile





Riders

Steve H + ColinJ
colly + Calum + Bokonon
zacklaws
swarm_catcher
Kestevan + 1 or 2 mates
pubrunner (+bromptonfb?)
tubbycyclist (from Dent to Kettlewell)
PaulB + Liam
Fiona N
Possibles

dan_bo
Pennine-Paul
evilclive + partner on tandem


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (5 Jun 2011)

.
Colin, that sounds like a fantastic route and one I would definitely be signing up for. 

However, I may not have told you but my other outdoor leisure activity is rock climbing. Three weeks ago I was involved in an accident which resulted in a fractured left ankle and a badly injured right hand.  The prognosis seems good but I don't think I'll be able to go anywhere near a bike (or a rock) until August at the earliest.

I hope you get the weather we had on SPITD and that you enjoy the ride as much as I enjoyed that one - the countryside is stunning.


----------



## Steve H (5 Jun 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> .
> Colin, that sounds like a fantastic route and one I would definitely be signing up for.
> 
> However, I may not have told you but my other outdoor leisure activity is rock climbing. Three weeks ago I was involved in an accident which resulted in a fractured left ankle and a badly injured right hand.  The prognosis seems good but I don't think I'll be able to go anywhere near a bike (or a rock) until August at the earliest.
> ...



Sorry to hear that STASS. Shame you won't be out and about on rides during early summer. I've been up to Settle this weekend. We were camping in the Dales and we popped into Settle for a spot of lunch. Whilst I was there, I've booked us some really good weather for this ride in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Colin, that sounds like a fantastic route and one I would definitely be signing up for.
> 
> However, I may not have told you but my other outdoor leisure activity is rock climbing. Three weeks ago I was involved in an accident which resulted in a fractured left ankle and a badly injured right hand.  The prognosis seems good but I don't think I'll be able to go anywhere near a bike (or a rock) until August at the earliest.
> 
> I hope you get the weather we had on SPITD and that you enjoy the ride as much as I enjoyed that one - the countryside is stunning.


Ouch! Bad luck on the injuries, but it sounds as though you actually had a narrow escape and it could have been worse. I hope you make a rapid recovery and will be able to join us on another forum ride before the summer is out.

I climbed up some large craggy coastal rocks on Friday in Scotland and realised once I got up there that it was a heck of a lot easier going up than it was coming down! I don't have a head for heights and I was way out of my comfort zone. I realised that one mistake could mean a fall of about 12 ft onto large boulders. I chickened out and painfully clambered through some gorse bushes to get to a longer but safer route down!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2011)

That sounds awesome (the ride, not the accidents) I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## Alun (5 Jun 2011)

It sounds good Colin, I won't be able to make it though as I'm going to a 40th on the Saturday night.
A shame as I saw that both Millar and Contador had embraced the dark side and were running MTB cassettes for the Giro, so I've followed suit. Hope the weather is kind to you !


----------



## colly (5 Jun 2011)

Sounds like a good one Colin and it's an easy drive for me up to Settle as well.

It will depend on whether I can get a pass out. I have been out most the best part of today, I'm busy and out most of the w/e of the 12th, I am out all the previous Saturday riding over to Filey..

...Sooooooo If I am to make it I think some SERIOUS buttering up and creeping will be required.

Just as well I am well practiced.


----------



## moxey (6 Jun 2011)

Bugger !!!  

It's another no for me. I work shifts and after today I'm off for 2 and half weeks with some hols but I'm back to work from the 24th  

I'm doing the C2C July 16th + 17th on The Reivers route so need to get some miles in the legs 

I will make a forum ride one day !!!


----------



## Ajay (6 Jun 2011)

Oooh, a great route Colin, some real chain-stretchers in there! A proper test of rider and machine,_ BRAAAKE 
_Unfortunately I cant make it as I'll be down in Wiltshire for a wedding.
Have a great ride guys.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2011)

dan_bo: Gears for this for one, methinks! I'll put you down as one of the 'possibles'.

Alun, Ajay: Enjoy those shindigs and see you on a later ride. Maybe the full route of the Bowland ride we shortened recently due to rain? (Some time in July.)

colly: Get the Lurpak in! You're now on the 'possibles' list.

moxey: Watch out for _Bowland II - This Time There Are No Shortcuts!_




Potsy, bromptonfb ... anybody else?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Jun 2011)

Put me down for a possible,dont know if I'll have use of the car that weekend

If anyone wants to share petrol costs and give us a lift that would be most appreciated 

Will be sticking a freewheel on the flipflop wheel for this one


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Put me down for a possible,dont know if I'll have use of the car that weekend
> 
> If anyone wants to share petrol costs and give us a lift that would be most appreciated
> 
> Will be sticking a freewheel on the flipflop wheel for this one



Okay Paul, you are on the list!

What happened to the geared bike - was it too much of a change switching from fixed?

Some of the climbs will be an awfully long walk without extra gears! Fleet Moss from Hawes averages 6% for 5.6 km but it gets harder the higher you go, maxing out at 25%.


----------



## Steve H (6 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Some of the climbs will be an awfully long walk without extra gears! Fleet Moss from Hawes averages 6% for 5.6 km but it gets harder the higher you go, maxing out at 25%.












Not sure I really wanted to know this! Sometimes ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Okay Paul, you are on the list!
> 
> What happened to the geared bike - was it too much of a change switching from fixed?
> 
> Some of the climbs will be an awfully long walk without extra gears! Fleet Moss from Hawes averages 6% for 5.6 km but it gets harder the higher you go, maxing out at 25%.



Could'nt get my head around gears again,been too long s/s and fixed I guess

The hill i live on is about 20% and I can walk up that pushing my bike faster than

the mtb's can crawl up in granny gear

will be geared lower than my fixed tho around 64inches


----------



## colly (6 Jun 2011)

Well I must be doing something right because my lovely better half is ok with the dates.


----------



## Calum (6 Jun 2011)

Ooh this sounds like a good one! I'm staying in Leeds for the foreseeable future so I should be around, providing i'm not working. 

Fancy some company in the van, Colly?!!


----------



## colly (6 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> Ooh this sounds like a good one! I'm staying in Leeds for the foreseeable future so I should be around, providing i'm not working.
> 
> Fancy some company in the van, Colly?!!



Sure thing Calum.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> Not sure I really wanted to know this! Sometimes ignorance really is bliss.


I have a feeling that I might have to walk that last few hundred metres, and if not, then I'll be standing up and giving my chain maximum grief!



Pennine-Paul said:


> Could'nt get my head around gears again,been too long s/s and fixed I guess
> 
> The hill i live on is about 20% and I can walk up that pushing my bike faster than
> 
> ...


Well, I certainly won't be riding at much more than walking pace on the steep bits, if at all!



colly said:


> Well I must be doing something right because my lovely better half is ok with the dates.


Super - I'll move you to the definites list then and add Calum! (I'm glad to see you are still with us _Oop North_ Calum.)


----------



## Calum (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## evilclive (7 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> On Streetview, I can see a car park across the road from the meeting place but I don't know if that is long-stay ...
> 
> ** Does anybody know the best place in Settle for all-day parking on a Sunday? **



You'd have thought I would, but since I never have to park in Settle for a long stay, I don't actually know.

I'd not rely on the town square being a sensible place to park. Two choices : Somebody puts a farmers market/cycle festival/whatever on top of it, or it's full. But I'm not aware of any restrictions.

If you're prepared to pay, then the Ashfield car park will have space (3.80?), as will Greenfoot (2.20?) and Whitefriars (3.80 again).
(http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/carpark/ashfield/bd24/settle/, follow links on that page for others).
Booths probably don't want you parking there all day.
There's plenty of streets.
Or if there's not too many, I'm a mile outside Settle and our little road can easily take 4-5 cars. Question is, how slow is slow? (ie would a tandem who did about 11mph for a 19 mile ride involving 650m of ascent fit?) And you're doing Fleet Moss the wrong way round :-)


----------



## Kestevan (7 Jun 2011)

Put me down as a possible please.

I'm not working that weekend (for once). But I've not been riding much recently so the fitness is a little low. I need to get back out on the bike and see just how out of condition I am.


----------



## zacklaws (7 Jun 2011)

Don't normally look in this forum much now, but just noticed this ride, a quick mileage check says its only 12 miles further than Hebden Bridge for me, I'm not working, so unless I have something else planned I have forgot about, count me in. 

I may even rough it in my car overnight and do another ride on the Monday, or even travel up on the Saturday and do more rides, as I do not start work again till the Wednesday.

And this ride will replace the Phil Ligget challenge as I have messed my leave up and only took the Saturday off and not the Sunday when that ride is.


----------



## swarm_catcher (7 Jun 2011)

> if you are free on Sun 26th June, can get to Settle and like the sound of this ride



I am staying in Dent that weekend, so I just have to take this opportunity!

Would you add me to the list please?


----------



## Fiona N (7 Jun 2011)

Can you add me to the possibles list? 

I may do a bit of adding on and taking off if that's OK - i.e. I will probably ride to the start from Kendal (I'm getting so used to these 6am starts for Audax....) but then ride home from Hawes, possibly via Kirby Stephen, Orton and Shap or directly to Sedbergh, depending on weather and legs  Shame I will miss Fleet Moss and Malham


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2011)

I would have done this as some lovely scenery around there-but am on hol.

Enjoy


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> Question is, how slow is slow? (ie would a tandem who did about 11mph for a 19 mile ride involving 650m of ascent fit?) And you're doing Fleet Moss the wrong way round :-)


I am currently 3 stone over my best cycling weight, relatively unfit and very slow on those kinds of climbs! If you are happy to do 70 miles with a bit over 2,000 m of climbing including _'Fleet Moss the wrong way round'_ then you'd be welcome to join us. As I mentioned in the first post of the thread, I reckon the ride will take us at least 8 hours including stops. I'd prefer it not to be over 10, but let's see how it goes.



Kestevan said:


> Put me down as a possible please.
> 
> I'm not working that weekend (for once). But I've not been riding much recently so the fitness is a little low. I need to get back out on the bike and see just how out of condition I am.


I'm sure that you'd be okay. You've ridden with me before and I'm no fitter now than I was then. If I can do it, then so can you!



zacklaws said:


> Don't normally look in this forum much now, but just noticed this ride, a quick mileage check says its only 12 miles further than Hebden Bridge for me, I'm not working, so unless I have something else planned I have forgot about, count me in.
> 
> I may even rough it in my car overnight and do another ride on the Monday, or even travel up on the Saturday and do more rides, as I do not start work again till the Wednesday.
> 
> And this ride will replace the Phil Ligget challenge as I have messed my leave up and only took the Saturday off and not the Sunday when that ride is.


Okay, but don't forget to turn up!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2011)

swarm_catcher said:


> I am staying in Dent that weekend, so I just have to take this opportunity!
> 
> Would you add me to the list please?


That's good timing - will do!



Fiona N said:


> Can you add me to the possibles list?
> 
> I may do a bit of adding on and taking off if that's OK - i.e. I will probably ride to the start from Kendal (I'm getting so used to these 6am starts for Audax....) but then ride home from Hawes, possibly via Kirby Stephen, Orton and Shap or directly to Sedbergh, depending on weather and legs  Shame I will miss Fleet Moss and Malham


No problem Fiona. 

Yeah, it sounds like you'd _really_ like to climb over Fleet Moss and to Malham!  



400bhp said:


> I would have done this as some lovely scenery around there-but am on hol.
> Enjoy


And you have a nice holiday. We'll no doubt see you again on another forum ride in the future.


----------



## zacklaws (8 Jun 2011)

Todays crunch day if I can make the ride, my cars in for its MOT, pre Mot first as for the past two years it has just scrapped through, its almost 20 years old and the bottoms gone, so I may be advised to scrap it, if so I may not have a car unless I buy one quick.

My knowledge of cars is nil.

Laughing at work, my cycling shoes are worth 4 times the value of my car, and my best bike 16 times.

Oh well fingers crossed, I off to garage now


----------



## colly (8 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> my cycling shoes are worth 4 times the value of my car, and my best bike 16 times.



Glad to see you have your priorities sorted


----------



## Bokonon (8 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> Fancy some company in the van, Colly?!!



Fancy even more company in the van, colly?!!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2011)

Bokonon said:


> Fancy even more company in the van, colly?!!


Fixed or multi-geared for this one ...? 

Bikely is currently running again, though their admin has announced a system upgrade in July because the site is 'hitting the endstops'. I hope that goes better than the BikeRadar forum fiasco. They hit a limit on posts and the forum was offline for a long time. Now that it is back, their search farce-ility can't go back into posts archived before the crisis!

Anyway, now I can access Bikely again I've uploaded the route and added a map link to the original post (and here).


----------



## evilclive (8 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Fixed or multi-geared for this one ...?
> 
> Bikely is currently running again, though their admin has announced a system upgrade in July because the site is 'hitting the endstops'. I hope that goes better than the BikeRadar forum fiasco. They hit a limit on posts and the forum was offline for a long time. Now that it is back, their search farce-ility can't go back into posts archived before the crisis!
> 
> Anyway, now I can access Bikely again I've uploaded the route and added a map link to the original post (and here).



If you're being accurate about it, Ingleton needs a short diversion south-west (down to Laundry Lane) to avoid the one-way.

Have discussed at home, and if the weather's nice and I'm not being nocturnal, we'll join you. If it turns out we're too slow, we're entirely capable of riding our own way home :-)

(be interesting to find out how well we mix - we're likely to be slower up the hills, but faster down them)


----------



## Bokonon (8 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Fixed or multi-geared for this one ...?



The fixed has the advantage that it doesn't have problems changing down to the lowest gear; the 'temporary' Shimano rear mech doesn't entirely play ball with a Campag group set! The fixed also doesn't throw the chain, and thus doesn't trash the rear mech, when up shifting on the front rings.

Gears it is then  !


----------



## zacklaws (8 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> (be interesting to find out how well we mix - we're likely to be slower up the hills, but faster down them)



Don't worry about that, we all fit into that category, slow up em and fast down em. 

Oddly enough, I thought I would read some old magazine's today, and what was in the first one I picked up, a small article on "Fleet Moss", now I'm beginning to realise what I have let myself in for. Looks a bit of a challenge


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> If you're being accurate about it, Ingleton needs a short diversion south-west (down to Laundry Lane) to avoid the one-way.


Well spotted!

I do need to be accurate because I navigate by GPS and rarely carry paper maps. My GPS is a very simple one which doesn't have mapping built in. It just displays a line to follow so I need to get all the turns plotted properly. In this case you would probably have been able to put me right out on the road but on a lot of our forum rides everybody is expecting me to tell them where to turn and they often don't have a clue where they are!

I plot the routes on Memory Map and it doesn't show one-way systems. I didn't really think to check for that but I will double-check online in future. I know that Hawes has a one-way system and it looks like I guessed the right way for that! I've corrected the route now.



evilclive said:


> Have discussed at home, and if the weather's nice and I'm not being nocturnal, we'll join you. If it turns out we're too slow, we're entirely capable of riding our own way home :-)
> 
> (be interesting to find out how well we mix - we're likely to be slower up the hills, but faster down them)


It's been 4 years since I was fit enough to climb reasonably well so everybody has got used to me being slow. There always seems to be a good conversation going at the summits by the time I get to them!

Like you, I tend to go downhill pretty quickly. I had a very near miss on Fleet Moss in 2006 when I was descending too fast towards Hawes. The way the road suddenly steepened to 25% caught me out and I took off! 



Bokonon said:


> The fixed has the advantage that it doesn't have problems changing down to the lowest gear; the 'temporary' Shimano rear mech doesn't entirely play ball with a Campag group set! The fixed also doesn't throw the chain, and thus doesn't trash the rear mech, when up shifting on the front rings.
> 
> Gears it is then  !


Phew!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Don't worry about that, we all fit into that category, slow up em and fast down em.
> 
> Oddly enough, I thought I would read some old magazine's today, and what was in the first one I picked up, a small article on "Fleet Moss", now I'm beginning to realise what I have let myself in for. Looks a bit of a challenge


Ah, I see that Fleet Moss isn't on your list of monster northern hills! 

Here's a more detailed profile of it (we'll be tackling it right to left). (You can see the abrupt increase in gradient at the top which caught me out on a descent and is a killer on an ascent.)







You should also add Park Rash to your list. We will be going close to it when we pass through Kettlewell, We'll leave that for another time, but to whet your appetite, here it is ...


----------



## evilclive (8 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Like you, I tend to go downhill pretty quickly. I had a very near miss on Fleet Moss in 2006 when I was descending too fast towards Hawes. The way the road suddenly steepened to 25% caught me out and I took off!



One of the great bits about it is it's wide, straightish, fenced and there's a decent run up to it - we were expecting the sudden steepening and timed our sprint for then :-)

Still not our record breaking hill though - only got to 60, though it was nice maintaining 50+ for a fair way after the steep bit. The one with our record is somewhat narrower and actually shallower - wind must have been right that day.


----------



## colly (8 Jun 2011)

Bokonon said:


> Fancy even more company in the van, colly?!!




Full house then.


----------



## Steve H (8 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> (be interesting to find out how well we mix - we're likely to be slower up the hills, but faster down them)



When I read the above, I was thinking to myself - Hey I'm a big 17 stone chap. There's not many more than me in terms of slowness up a hill, but there's also not many more that go faster than me downhill due to my extra gravitational pull...




evilclive said:


> Still not our record breaking hill though - only got to 60, though it was nice maintaining 50+ for a fair way after the steep bit. The one with our record is somewhat narrower and actually shallower - wind must have been right that day.



... but when I read this bit and see "only 60", I'm thinking - Wooaahh. This man's got balls of steel! I've not been near 60mph yet. Looks like I've still got a lot to learn!


In terms of 20% to 25% uphill stretches --> will have to have a think about whether it will be better to wear cycling shoes or hiking boots.


----------



## colly (8 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> ... but when I read this bit and see "only 60", I'm thinking - Wooaahh. This man's got balls of steel! I've not been near 60mph yet. Looks like I've still got a lot to learn!



+1	I'm not sure what my fastest would be but it is probably around 38/40. 

I don't really think I would fancy very much more........let alone 60mph


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2011)

I don't often check my downhill speeds these days but I've told a few of you about my 56 mph 'flight' on the Rossendale Road downhill from the lights at Manchester Road on the western fringes of Burnley. I was staring at my computer, trying to watch it clock 60 mph and looked up just as I hit a raised drain cover. I chinned the handlebars and almost bit the end of my tongue off, and the bike just took off. Once again, like my near miss on Fleet Moss, I somehow managed to stay upright; scraping along the road at that speed wearing only Lycra didn't really appeal ... 

Oh, I'd forgotten our forum ride over Ilkley way a couple of years ago!



ColinJ said:


> I went out on a CycleChat forum ride in March which took us over Ilkley Moor. The descent off the Cow and Calf was in heavy mist on greasy roads but I still hit over 50 mph. Bokonon had warned me that there was a cattle grid at the bottom but I didn't spot it in time and was still doing 47 mph when I hit it! Fortunately it was in good condition - I've been over some mangled grids that would destroy wheels if cycled over at speed...


----------



## evilclive (8 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> When I read the above, I was thinking to myself - Hey I'm a big 17 stone chap. There's not many more than me in terms of slowness up a hill, but there's also not many more that go faster than me downhill due to my extra gravitational pull...
> 
> ... but when I read this bit and see "only 60", I'm thinking - Wooaahh. This man's got balls of steel! I've not been near 60mph yet. Looks like I've still got a lot to learn!



Actually, our record is 62, so "only 60" is a bit of mock humility :-). But we do have a few more stone than you - there's two of us on the bike. Tandems are also massively more reassuring than a solo at speed - well, ours is anyway to me. It's a combination of the weight, the chunky tyres, the stability, and the reassurance that no matter how hard you haul on the brakes, the back wheel isn't going to lift, even on a 1:3.

Uphill we have a similar advantage - there's no problem with the front wheel lifting up. And we make quite a lot of use of that as we slog up in our 19.5" bottom gear getting overtaken by passing snails...

Unfortunately since I broke my hip (flat, ice, solo, slow), I've also lost a lot of my nerve, so I'm not trying as much as I used to on the descents :-(


----------



## Kestevan (9 Jun 2011)

Ok, I got final permission from SWMBO so I'm now a definate - barring mechanicals, illness, acts of gods/demons/other supernatural agents, or just changing my mind 

I will probably be bringing a workmate - he (very) occasionaly visits these boards as IG88, and maybe another hanger-on - Mainly to keep me company pushing the bike up Fleet Moss


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2011)

Kestevan said:


> Ok, I got final permission from SWMBO so I'm now a definate - barring mechanicals, illness, acts of gods/demons/other supernatural agents, or just changing my mind
> 
> I will probably be bringing a workmate - he (very) occasionaly visits these boards as IG88, and maybe another hanger-on - Mainly to keep me company pushing the bike up Fleet Moss


Super! Your mates are welcome as long as they are happy with a slow, chatty ride. 

A mate of mine came along with a mate of his on a forum ride once and they embarrassed me by moaning about how slow we were riding and then clearing off halfway round to do their own ride!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2011)

A question for you evilclive - how is 'Langstrothdale' pronounced? I've been told it isn't how it is written (similar to how locals pronounce 'Barnoldswick' as 'Barlick').


----------



## colly (9 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You should also add Park Rash to your list.



I would need lower gears I reckon.



http://www.sportivec...&rid=109&page=2


----------



## pubrunner (9 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> Well I must be doing something right because *my lovely better half is ok with the dates*.



*Mine is too !!!

*If you don't mind having a whingeing old bastard around , please put my name on the list !


*For those considering this ride . . . . . . .
*

***** I'll be driving up from Shropshire (early doors) on the day; I'll be going past Wrexham, Chester then onto the M56 past Runcorn/Warrington etc..

After that, I'll probably go M6, M65. (But I *can* be flexible, if need be)

If anyone is stuck for a lift, I've got room in my car for another bike or two - if you don't mind them placed on top of mine. 

If required, I could bring a bike carrier which fits on my towbar - and will *easily* hold 3 bikes.


So to summarise, if up to 3 (*probably 4*) people want to do this ride, but need transport - I have room in the car to provide a free lift - so long as it isn't ridiculously far out of my way. *****


----------



## colly (9 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> *
> *If you don't mind having a whingeing old bastard around




One more will hardly be noticed.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> One more will hardly be noticed.



 

I'll be the fat & unfit one - on a 30 year old bike !

I'm slightly worried that I'll be the only one not on some exotic carbon fibre jobbie

I'm getting my excuses in now 

Mind you, I genuinely cycle a modest 13-15 miles every two or three weeks (approx. 250 - 300 miles a year  )

Oh well, it'll be character building.


----------



## colly (9 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> I'm slightly worried that I'll be the only one not on some exotic carbon fibre jobbie
> 
> 
> Oh well, it'll be character building.



Nah there are all sorts of bikes. 

Character building?	70 miles Yorkshire Dales? OH yes!

Might be a good idea to bung in a couple of longer runs between now and the off.


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> Might be a good idea to bung in a couple of longer runs between now and the off.



Yes, starting this weekend !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2011)

Hey pubrunner, you will probably break the record for the longest distance travelled to one of my forum rides. Some Londoners have threatened to come up but have not yet made it!

I'm slightly worried by the "I genuinely cycle a modest 13-15 miles every two or three weeks (approx. 250 - 300 miles a year )" because this isn't an easy ride but if you are game for it, then so are we!

Only about 25% of the people on my rides turn out on exotic carbon fibre jobbies (I'll be on my 10 year old steel-framed bike).


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Hey pubrunner, you will probably break the record for the longest distance travelled to one of my forum rides.



Will I get some sort of trophy/medal for this ?  



ColinJ said:


> I'm slightly worried by the "I genuinely cycle a modest 13-15 miles every two or three weeks (approx. 250 - 300 miles a year )"



So am I !  But no point in travelling a fair way, only to do a 'short' & 'easy' ride.

TBH, I'm just as worried about the descents, as I am the climbs. And the inevitable saddlesoreness. 



ColinJ said:


> Only about 25% of the people on my rides turn out on exotic carbon fibre jobbies (I'll be on my *10* year old steel-framed bike).



In my eyes, that's virtually a new bike that you have - my youngest road bike is 30 years old.



ColinJ said:


> Some Londoners have *threatened* to come up but have not yet made it!



You know how it is, with these 'soft southerners'.

TBH, I've threatened to do the odd ride myself; but I've now decided to actually get out and *do* it ! It'd be a sad state of affairs, if I can't be motivated to get out in great countryside, at this prime time of the year. 

This will be my very first CC ride - an emotional moment; there may be tears  

A couple of points - I believe that there is just one cafe stop - approx. how far round will it be ? Presumably, I'd better bring some jelly babies/hip flask  etc. ? 

When we have the Cafe stop, will the bikes be in view, or should I bring a lock ? - the only one that I have is very heavy, so I'd sooner not bring it - unless I have to. I don't think that thieves would choose to nick my machine, when there's better on offer.

What sort of gearing will most be using ? The bike I'll probably be using is 34 / 26. (I've another with 34 / 28, but I don't like it quite as much). What'll you be using ?

Will there be pies ?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> A couple of points - I believe that there is just one cafe stop - approx. how far round will it be ? Presumably, I'd better bring some jelly babies/hip flask  etc. ?
> 
> ...
> 
> Will there be pies ?


The official stop is about halfway round at Hawes and that is likely to take us over 3 hours to reach. We will be riding through Dent village before that so we could refill bottles or buy a snack there. You should certainly carry enough food and drink to last you 2-3 hours.

I reckon pies will be available! I'll probably go for a toasted cheese and onion sandwich or beans on toast, maybe with a chocolate cake chaser ... 



pubrunner said:


> When we have the Cafe stop, will the bikes be in view, or should I bring a lock ? - the only one that I have is very heavy, so I'd sooner not bring it - unless I have to. I don't think that thieves would choose to nick my machine, when there's better on offer.


I assume that the bikes will be out in the open. I'll be taking my cable lock so I'll be able to lock your bike to mine. It wouldn't stop a serious bicycle thief, but there again, any lock can be broken with enough determination. I hope that between us we carry enough locks to deter any would-be thieves.

If the weather is nice, I'd prefer to sit outside somewhere near the bikes so we could keep an eye on them and enjoy the sunshine.



pubrunner said:


> What sort of gearing will most be using? The bike I'll probably be using is 34 / 26. (I've another with 34 / 28, but I don't like it quite as much). What'll you be using ?


Well, I'll be using 30/28 but at the other extreme, Pennine-Paul (if he comes along) will be riding singlespeed or fixed depending on how he flips his wheel but he knows that he will be walking up the steep stuff! Other low gears will probably be somewhere in between. There may even be someone on a touring bike with even lower gears. I'd be surprised (and impressed!) if you can get up the top section of Fleet Moss on your bike. I made it in 2006 but I was a lot fitter then and I found it very hard. I'll probably have to walk the last hundred yards or so this time, but I'll give it a go.

The descents will need to be treated with respect. There are an awful lot of chevrons on the OS map for this route, and some of the roads are narrow, with tight bends and cattle grids!


----------



## evilclive (10 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> What sort of gearing will most be using ? The bike I'll probably be using is 34 / 26. (I've another with 34 / 28, but I don't like it quite as much). What'll you be using ?



34 on the front, 26 on the back? If you're strong, or prepared to walk, you'll make it - it's only the top bit of Fleet Moss which I doubt I'd be able to ride with that gearing. Though that is with fresh legs. Cassette swap? Our tandem has 24/32, and we use it, but I was working out what I'd do if riding solo, and my 30/23 gear is a little tall - easiest drop for me was to 26/23 (blasted campag cassettes, can't just nick a big cog off the other bikes with shimano).

Colin's route has plenty of options to take a shorter yet still very pleasant ride home (last real bail out is at Hawes), so there's nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> 34 on the front, 26 on the back? If you're strong, or prepared to walk, you'll make it - it's only the top bit of Fleet Moss which I doubt I'd be able to ride with that gearing.



How far through the ride is Fleet Moss ?

Not too far on, I hope ?



evilclive said:


> Cassette swap?



 I wish - my bikes are still on freewheels.


----------



## colly (10 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> How far through the ride is Fleet Moss ?



Looking at the route I would say something like 5 or 6 miles after the cafe stop at Hawes. 

A good reason *not *to have that second helping of chocolate cake.

I have just looked at my bike and it's 34 front and 26 rear.


----------



## Kestevan (10 Jun 2011)

I'll be using a 34/27 and I fully expect I'll be pushing at least some of the way.

Last time I rode this route (although in reverse - so not as steep) I was on a 39/25 and it nearly killed me....

See my posting in the RidersTales section here https://www.cyclechat.net/

I'd heed Colins warnings on the severity of the route, some of the hills in the Dales are _evil_


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

How many will be doing this ride ?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> How far through the ride is Fleet Moss ?
> 
> Not too far on, I hope ?


It is straight after the cafe stop! Not ideal, because we will have just been sitting around eating before we tackle it - go easy on the pies!

I marked it on the profile so use can see the altitude near the summit.







You can see that once you get to the top of Fleet Moss, there is a long really easy section followed by one more hard climb and then some less severe climbing and a final steep descent to Settle.

If anyone is absolutely wasted by the time we get to Hawes (or if the weather gets grim on us), the bailout return option is to take the B6255 to Ribblehead which is a much easier climb to a lower altitude, and then turn left down the B6479 for a quick 19 km downhill blast through Horton-in-Ribblesdale to Settle.

I've merged the bailout option onto the profile to show you how much easier that option is:


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

Kestevan said:


> See my posting in the RidersTales section here http://www.cyclechat...first-sportive/




I have - and it's a great tale !

I've taken special note of the bits below  

The entire experience sounded . . . . . . . painful !!



Kestevan said:


> . . . Finally I rolled into Hawes… Hang on, Hawes? Hawes? The feedstation should be at Malham. *Why am I at bloody Hawes?* The sweat soaked rag that was originally the route map was duly extracted from the jersey pocket, assorted bits of banana pulp and gel wrappers were wiped off and *I finaly got to see the importance of the little blue leftward arrow I'd cheerfully ignored 25 miles ago. *Oh, Bugger. Rather than the 80miles I'd intended I was now on the 115 mile full route. A quick mental calculation and I decided it would be longer to turn round and go back, than to soldier on.



I intend to do no more than 70 miles !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> How many will be doing this ride ?


I refer the honourable gentleman to the first post of the thread, which as always, is kept up to date with such information. Put it this way - so far, it is looking like a good turnout, though for some reason, foul weather can sometimes cut the numbers down somewhat at the last minute! 

If the forecast is bad, be prepared to do the bailout from Hawes. I wouldn't fancy climbing Fleet Moss if there was a thunderstorm going on up there! It would still be about 95 km (59 miles) so well worth doing.

If we get to Hawes and the weather is okay, but half the riders want to do the full route, and half would prefer to do the shorter version then we can split into two groups after the cafe stop. The Ribblehead route is so simple, there would be no problem navigating - left onto the B6255 signposted Ingleton, climb for 16 km (10 miles) and turn left onto the B6479 signposted Horton-in-Ribblesdale/Settle and descend for 19 km (12 miles)!


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I refer the honourable gentleman to the first post of the thread, which as always, is kept up to date with such information. Put it this way - so far, it is looking like a good turnout, though for some reason, foul weather can sometimes cut the numbers down somewhat at the last minute!



I'll be there - unless it is chucking it down.

I've looked on Accuweather UK which goes up to the 25th June - which will be 'cloudy'. . . which is acceptable.



ColinJ said:


> The Ribblehead route is so simple, *there would be no problem navigating*



kestevan might be pleased to know that !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> I'll be there - unless it is chucking it down.
> 
> I've looked on Accuweather UK which goes up to the 25th June - which will be 'cloudy'. . . which is acceptable.


If a forecast was for 2 weeks of fine settled weather, I'd trust it for the first week.

If it was for 1 week of fine settled weather, I'd trust it for 3 or 4 days.

If the forecast was for a week of changeable weather, I'd only trust a detailed forecast from the day before!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2011)

Bokonon said:


> Fancy even more company in the van, colly?!!





colly said:


> Full house then.


I've just updated the rider lists. It's currently looking like we'll have a good turn out for this one. Fingers crossed for a warm, sunny day with a gentle cooling breeze, eh?


----------



## colly (12 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Fingers crossed for a warm, sunny day with a gentle cooling breeze, eh?



Yes, we will have no more of the perishing cold wet summers day thank you very much. Warm and sunny it is then.


----------



## pubrunner (12 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> If the forecast is bad, be prepared to do the bailout from Hawes. I wouldn't fancy climbing Fleet Moss if there was a thunderstorm going on up there!



Accuweather UK is *currently* forecasting rain  

I'll be there if it's 'mild' rain, but not if it's stair rods rain.

In any event, I'll be treating the descents very carefully !


----------



## PaulB (13 Jun 2011)

Me and our (recently married) Liam are preparing for the Maratona Dolomiti so this sounds like good preparation for us; big miles and lots of climb. Put us both down as definite possibles, would you old chap?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Me and our (recently married) Liam are preparing for the Maratona Dolomiti so this sounds like good preparation for us; big miles and lots of climb. Put us both down as definite possibles, would you old chap?


Done, and congratulations to Liam!


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> If a forecast was for 2 weeks of fine settled weather, I'd trust it for the first week.
> 
> If it was for 1 week of fine settled weather, I'd trust it for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> If the forecast was for a week of changeable weather, I'd only trust a detailed forecast from the day before!



Accuweather now reckons it'll be 'partly sunny'.

I hope so !


----------



## Kestevan (14 Jun 2011)

Pubrunner - you appear to put far more stock in a 2 week away weather forcast than I would recommend.

2 days = pretty accurate
4 days = Educated guesswork
1 week = Slightly educated guesswork + luck
> 10 days = well you may as well sacrifice a goat and study the entrails.

This is especially true in the Dales. The forecast can be perfectly accurate for one valley, and 10 miles away it can be doing something different.

I think the only possibly reliable forecast will be the one the day before.


----------



## pubrunner (14 Jun 2011)

Kestevan said:


> Pubrunner - you appear to put far more stock in a 2 week away weather forcast than I would recommend.



Yeah, I'm realising that.



Kestevan said:


> > 10 days = well you may as well sacrifice a goat and study the entrails.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Me and our (recently married) Liam are preparing for the Maratona Dolomiti so this sounds like good preparation for us; big miles and lots of climb. Put us both down as definite possibles, would you old chap?



yeah- Congratulations to Liam!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2011)

Kestevan said:


> > 10 days = well you may as well sacrifice a goat and study the entrails.


Has anyone got a spare goat?


----------



## pubrunner (15 Jun 2011)

Kestevan said:


> I'll be using a 34/27 and I fully expect I'll be pushing at least some of the way.
> 
> Last time I rode this route (although in reverse - so not as steep) I was on a 39/25 and it nearly killed me....
> 
> ...



Oh b*gger, I've just checked and it looks as if I might be riding 34/25; or I could use a bike that I like less, which is 34/28.

Do I go for the lower geared or the pleasanter riding bike ?

Decision, decisions.


----------



## zacklaws (15 Jun 2011)

Just to confirm, I will be able to make this ride unless anything drastic happens in the mean time. 

My car failed its test badly but it was repairable and the cost less than what I will save overall for my next car next year.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Oh b*gger, I've just checked and it looks as if I might be riding 34/25; or I could use a bike that I like less, which is 34/28.
> 
> Do I go for the lower geared or the pleasanter riding bike ?


I much prefer my Cannondale to my Basso but the Cannondale's lowest gear is 39/29 which is almost equivalent to your 34/25. 19 times out of 20, I ride the Basso instead and will definitely be doing so on _this_ ride ...

Q: When is a pleasanter riding bike _not_ a pleasanter riding bike?
A: When it is a pleasanter _walking_ bike!


----------



## colly (15 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Oh b*gger, I've just checked and it looks as if I might be riding 34/25; or I could use a bike that I like less, which is 34/28.
> 
> Do I go for the lower geared or the pleasanter riding bike ?
> 
> Decision, decisions.



Change the cassettes over?


----------



## pubrunner (15 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> Change the cassettes over?



One bike has a freewheel; t'other has a uniglide  cassette.


----------



## Kestevan (16 Jun 2011)

Change the wheel over?


----------



## evilclive (16 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> One bike has a freewheel; t'other has a uniglide  cassette.



Which one has is the one you'd rather ride?


----------



## pubrunner (16 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> Which one has is the one you'd rather ride?





Kestevan said:


> Change the wheel over?



The one that I'd rather ride has a uniglide cassette - but 'only' 25T. It has a Sora rear derailleur; I could possibly put on the other wheel, but I'm not sure if the Sora mech will cope with 28T. Anyone know the limit of a Sora rear mech. ?

Mind you, I'm quite happy with the 2nd choice - nothing wrong with it at all. I'll seek to get it fettled before the ride. I don't really want to swap anything round - knowing my mechanical skills, it'd probably be on the ride that I'd find that I'd not properly fitted a particular part correctly.

Sadly, I've only been out on my bike once this month - just a 14 mile round trip with the family, to the local cafe. Not really ideal in terms of preparation, so I think it would be wise for me to use my lower-geared steed. I might find that doing the ride will 'encourage' me to get out and do a bit more cycling in general and to try another CycleChat ride . . . . . . . but one thing at a time !

I'm really looking forward to doing the ride; I only hope that the weather ain't too bad - if it is, I shan't be going. AA Routeplanner, tells me that I've got to drive 120 miles, in order to get to the start line. I'll have to leave my house by 7am *at the latest*; I've no problems getting up early and I've no problem with driving a fair way. But I don't fancy a long drive ( & bike ride) if it is 'tipping' it down. But hopefully, it won't be. I also hope that it won't be too misty - I'd like to be able to see all the beautiful countryside.

I'm also looking forward to meeting some of the 'names' on this forum. You'll know who I am, cos I'll be more decrepit than the rest; my (shabby) kit won't be 'matching' and my bike looks as if it might have been half-decent - approx. 35 years ago.  

However, I'm certainly one to 'have a go' and I won't be letting myself (or anyone else) down, in terms of effort. 

The last cycling that I did in Yorkshire, would be over 40 years ago - when I lived in Harrogate for 5 or 6 years. If I had to choose somewhere to live (other than my current abode), I'd almost certainly choose North Yorkshire. A great place !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (16 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> I'm also looking forward to meeting some of the 'names' on this forum. You'll know who I am, cos I'll be more decrepit than the rest; my (shabby) kit won't be 'matching' and my bike looks as if it might have been half-decent - approx. 35 years ago.



Sounds like you'll fit right in,My frames from 1984 

My body is considerably older


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> AA Routeplanner, tells me that I've got to drive 120 miles, in order to get to the start line. I'll have to leave my house by 7am *at the latest*; I've no problems getting up early and I've no problem with driving a fair way. But I don't fancy a long drive ( & bike ride) if it is 'tipping' it down. But hopefully, it won't be. I also hope that it won't be too misty - I'd like to be able to see all the beautiful countryside.



Good Lord, that's good going! AA route planer has it for 88.6 miles for me, 2hrs 10 mins, maybe it's planned on me doing it on my bike just for a gentle warmup. 

I dislike the mist too, but sometimes it can be advantageous especially if you cannot see the great hill you have to climb coming up in the distance, towering above you.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2011)

I've decided that I'm going to transplant the Specialized saddle from my mountain bike to my Basso. When I'm slim and fit, the Arione on my road bike really suits me but I've been suffering from saddle sores on longer rides this year. The Specialized saddle currently suits me better; it's just a shame that it is white! (I found it for £15 in my LBS, probably because nobody wanted a white saddle!)



pubrunner said:


> Sadly, I've only been out on my bike once this month - just a 14 mile round trip with the family, to the local cafe. Not really ideal in terms of preparation, so I think it would be wise for me to use my lower-geared steed.
> 
> I might find that doing the ride will 'encourage' me to get out and do a bit more cycling in general and to try another CycleChat ride . . . . . . . but one thing at a time !


Lowest gears you can get, definitely!

I hope that you are not 3+ stone overweight like me! I'm concerned that you might have _real_ problems on this ride due to lack of miles in the legs but at least if you are slimmish, that would help greatly on the hills. I'm having to use very low gears to compensate for my beer belly.

I'm just worried that you might be exhausted by the time you get to Hawes and then struggle to get back to Settle. Is there any chance of you getting in a hilly 35-miler in the next few days to see how you get on at half our projected distance?

I assume that you have done this kind of ride at some point in the past so you understand what level of difficulty we are talking about? I find that even though I am not currently very fit, I do know how to look after myself on this kind of ride. Very early on in my adult cycling 'career', I did get it spectacularly wrong though! 

Appetite-whetting ... One of the views we will get on this ride, weather-permitting:


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm having to use very low gears to compensate for my beer belly.
> 
> 
> Appetite-whetting ... One of the views we will get on this ride, weather-permitting:




Can you clarify the reason your having to use low gears, is it because the hills are steep, or is your beer belly that big you have had to remove your largest front chainring as your beer belly droops over it, only joking.  

Promise me, we see that view from only that angle........and not from the top of the hill on the extreme top right as well?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2011)

As you can see, I have now run the photo through some software to liven it up a little!



zacklaws said:


> Can you clarify the reason your having to use low gears, is it because the hills are steep, or is your beer belly that big you have had to remove your largest front chainring as your beer belly droops over it, only joking.


Ha - the pot (belly) calling this kettle fat!



zacklaws said:


> Promise me, we see that view from only that angle........and not from the top of the hill on the extreme top right as well?


Let me put it to you this way - not that particular hill, but Fleet Moss is very like that one!


----------



## pubrunner (16 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that you are not 3+ stone overweight like me!



I'm merely 2 stone overweight.



ColinJ said:


> I'm just worried . . .



No point in 2 of us worrying 



ColinJ said:


> I'm just worried that you might be exhausted by the time you get to Hawes and then struggle to get back to Settle.



I'm quite prepared to take the short-cut if need be, which would make it a 60 miler. But let's not count chickens etc.



ColinJ said:


> Is there any chance of you getting in a hilly 35-miler in the next few days to see how you get on at half our projected distance?



I'll make every effort to do so this weekend; if only to get familiar with the bike that I'll be using.



ColinJ said:


> I assume that you have done this kind of ride at some point in the past so you understand what level of difficulty we are talking about?



Not that I recall; though I did a Reliability Ride last year (40 miles) which was quite hilly. I also did the Cambrian Challenge about 4 years ago (50 miles) and I managed that.



ColinJ said:


> I find that even though I am not currently very fit, I do know how to look after myself on this kind of ride.



I'm sure that I'll pace myself in a sensible fashion.


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> As you can see, I have now run the photo through some software to liven it up a little!



That's a very good piece of photo editing then Colin, how did you manage to edit out, all the rain drops, mist, black clouds, puddles, flooded river, ice, broken cattle grids, snow on the hilltops, tree's bent over due to the gale force wind and all the hills over 1 in 20?

No wonder it looks so barren, even all the hill walkers with bright yellow water proofs have been removed.

Anyway its my bed time, work tonight, I'm getting into a silly mood now, most people carbo load before a big ride, I "sense of humour" load to prepare me for the not so humorous hills so I don't have a sense of humour breakdown going up them.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2011)

Okay, pubrunner, on your own _*legs*_ be it! 

(What'll happen now, of course, is that you will breeze round to Hawes while I take up my usual position at the rear of the group, whimpering "Wait for me. lads"!)


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> That's a very good piece of photo editing then Colin, how did you manage to edit out, all the rain drops, mist, black clouds, puddles, flooded river, ice, broken cattle grids, snow on the hilltops, tree's bent over due to the gale force wind and all the hills over 1 in 20?


You may jest, but I've only ridden that road once before and it was so misty that I couldn't see any of that scenery. 

One of the roads was gated (it might not have been that particular one). It was on a descent and I only saw the gate when I was a few yards from it. Panic braking stopped me with my front wheel 6 inches from the gate! 

I spent half a day in the Dales and only saw the inside of a cloud. I got on the train home at Settle and the clouds immediately lifted - bloody _typical!_


----------



## pubrunner (16 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> (What'll happen now, of course, is that* you will breeze round* to Hawes



Only the downhill bits !  and I'll be taking those *very* cautiously indeed. I'm not the most confident of riders on descents.

I've looked at the route profile and I realise that it will be tough; however, *I won't know how tough* until I (attempt to) do it.


----------



## Calum (18 Jun 2011)

I'm 50/50 for this now, I have a temporary job at a cinema and i've no idea whether i'll have to work or not... i'll keep you posted though and do my best to get the day off!


----------



## zacklaws (18 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> I'm 50/50 for this now, I have a temporary job at a cinema and i've no idea whether i'll have to work or not... i'll keep you posted though and do my best to get the day off!



Selling ice creams or playing the piano?


----------



## Calum (18 Jun 2011)

The former i'm afraid! It's just for the summer and I get free cinema tickets....


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2011)

Hi Calum, 

Lets hope you can make it. Which cinema? Cottage Road? Hyde Park?


----------



## Calum (18 Jun 2011)

Vue unfortunately. I tried at those two, but they don't employ many people.


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> Vue unfortunately. I tried at those two, but they don't employ many people.



No that's true. Small family businesses I suppose, at least Cottage Road is. 

I like Cottage Road though so much more involving than Vue.


----------



## Calum (18 Jun 2011)

Hyde Park Picture House has been my church since i've been in Leeds. I'll still go there, despite the free tickets at Vue, due to the range of films they show and how pleasant it is!


----------



## pubrunner (20 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've just updated the rider lists. It's currently looking like we'll have a good turn out for this one. *Fingers crossed for a warm, sunny day with a gentle cooling breeze, eh?
> *



Yay, weather's picking up.

Accuweather predicts 0.0mm of precipitation  .

Sadly, I've only done 14 miles in the last three weeks - I did that yesterday.

I would have done more, but my plans were stymied by the missus, who told me that "as I would be away all next Sunday" (on the ride), "I should be getting some work done in the garden".

So, I'm not as fit as I'd like to be, but the garden looks great !


----------



## PaulB (20 Jun 2011)

That route looks fanTAStic and just what we need so I'm very enthusiastic about it. Has anyone done the decent thing and sacrificed something to ensure good/reasonable weather for this ride?


----------



## pubrunner (20 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone done the decent thing and *sacrificed something* to ensure good/reasonable weather for this ride?



A bottle of wine on Saturday night !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Jun 2011)

Managed a flat 40 miles round M/cr on Saturday,

just done a hilly 30 round Saddleworth and West Yorks

Back in S/S mode and 64 inches to grind up some of those monster hills

Gave the brakes a thorough testing down some 20% hills

Hope the weathers as good on Sun,twas perfect today


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2011)

I did 25 miles on my MTB the weekend before last and about 75 miles in Scotland the week before that. That's it for about a month! 

You quicker lads should take flasks of coffee to keep you warm on the summits while you wait for me and my fellow hill-grovellers to arrive!


----------



## pubrunner (20 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I did 25 miles on my MTB the weekend before last and about 75 miles in Scotland the week before that. That's it for about a month!



I come from the same minimalist school of training; it'll be interesting to see how we cope on Sunday !


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> I come from the same minimalist school of training; it'll be interesting to see how we cope on Sunday !


One thing is sure - we won't be suffering from _overtraining! _


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> One thing is sure - we won't be suffering from _overtraining! _



No change there then


----------



## tubbycyclist (20 Jun 2011)

I am a latecomer to this thread but hoping to make a partial appearance for this ride. I am riding back from the Lake District on Sunday, and will aim to get to Dent for around 12ish. I can't see you climbing out of Kingsdale quicker than that, and I will leave you all at Kettlewell before going on to Hebden Bridge.

Colin - I will text you on Sunday morning to confirm that I am coming and to get an ETA from you if that is OK.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> I am a latecomer to this thread but hoping to make a partial appearance for this ride. I am riding back from the Lake District on Sunday, and will aim to get to Dent for around 12ish. I can't see you climbing out of Kingsdale quicker than that, and I will leave you all at Kettlewell before going on to Hebden Bridge.
> 
> Colin - I will text you on Sunday morning to confirm that I am coming and to get an ETA from you if that is OK.


That's great - yes, text me before 10:00 to confirm or cancel, but I can see the phones having problems out on those isolated roads.

I don't think there is any way that we will get to Dent before 12:30 so if you are happy to wait for us there from 12ish, just tell us where to meet you. It's probably best if you do that in advance in case the mobiles aren't working out there. I can see at least one pub in Dent on Streetview and I'm sure that there will be cafes too.


----------



## tubbycyclist (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's great - yes, text me before 10:00 to confirm or cancel, but I can see the phones having problems out on those isolated roads.
> ehy
> I don't think there is any way that we will get to Dent before 12:30 so if you are happy to wait for us there from 12ish, just tell us where to meet you. It's probably best if you do that in advance in case the mobiles aren't working out there. I can see at least one pub in Dent on Streetview and I'm sure that there will be cafes too.



Sounds fine, I will go to the Stone Close Cafe. As you come into Dent from Kingsdale you'll hit the cobbles, go towards Sedbergh and it is at the end of the cobbles on the right hand side just before the toilets/main car park. They had fantastic crumble and custard when I was there last so I owe it a return visit


----------



## pubrunner (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I can see at least *one pub* in Dent on Streetview and I'm sure that there will be cafes too.



A pub will be fine - I'd be ready for a Guinness by then !


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> Sounds fine, I will go to the Stone Close Cafe. As you come into Dent from Kingsdale you'll hit the cobbles, go towards Sedbergh and it is at the end of the cobbles on the right hand side just before the toilets/main car park. They had fantastic crumble and custard when I was there last so I owe it a return visit


Okay. Unless we hear to the contrary, that's where we'll look for you. I suppose we could have a short stop at the cafe ourselves.



pubrunner said:


> A pub will be fine - I'd be ready for a Guinness by then !


You might regret that on the steep climb over to Garsdale Head!  

I'll leave the beers until I get home, and then I'll probably be too tired to drink more than one or two.


----------



## pubrunner (21 Jun 2011)

How do the numbers for this ride compare with others that you've organised ?

What's the most that you've had on a ride ?


----------



## pubrunner (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I suppose we could have a short stop at the cafe ourselves.



Can't have too many cafe stops


----------



## Kestevan (21 Jun 2011)

Looking at Metchecks weather forecast for Skipton on Sunday..........

DayFromUntilTempFeelsUVRainCloudDirSpeedGustWeatherSun 26 Jun1:003:5912 °c4 °c00.1 mm57 %




263 mph315 mph




4:006:5914 °c6 °c00.1 mm60 %



248 mph297 mph




7:009:5917 °c11 °c20.1 mm89 %



233 mph279 mph




10:0012:5919 °c16 °c30.1 mm80 %



225 mph270 mph




13:0015:5922 °c20 °c70.2 mm16 %



213 mph255 mph




16:0018:5922 °c18 °c61.4 mm24 %



198 mph237 mph




19:0021:5921 °c12 °c11.0 mm5 %




196 mph235 mph




22:000:5916 °c10 °c01.1 mm3 %



195 mph234 mph






Hope it's a tail wind all the way round, we should have finished by 11.00 am


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> How do the numbers for this ride compare with others that you've organised ?
> 
> What's the most that you've had on a ride ?



I had one forum ride where everybody else dropped out so I did it alone! That was the only time that has happened. I've done several with just one or two other riders. I'd say that the average is probably 4-6 riders including me.

I think the most popular one was the one we did for PaulB when he was recovering from a serious head injury. We had a super turn out for that - about 14 riders?

If everybody who has expressed interest in this one actually turns out (unlikely, in my experience), we will stand a chance of beating the record for my rides.



Kestevan said:


> Looking at Metchecks weather forecast for Skipton on Sunday..........
> 
> DayFromUntilTempFeelsUVRainCloudDirSpeedGustWeatherSun 26 Jun1:003:5912 °c4 °c00.1 mm57 %
> 
> ...



Hmm, I think a 200+ mph headwind on the 25% section at the top of Fleet Moss might take the edge off my renowned climbing prowess!


----------



## pubrunner (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> *If everybody who has expressed interest in this one actually turns out* (unlikely, in my experience), we will stand a chance of beating the record for my rides.



C'mon folks, let's make sure that we *all* do this ride ! Let's go for a record turnout !

I am going to there, to give it my best - feel free to smirk at my feeble efforts to climb the hills and sneer as I barrel down the sides  .

ColinJ, what time to you reckon that we'll finish (approx.) ? I've led my missus to believe that I'll be home by 'late afternoon'  ; realistically, I think it will be after 8pm.. I'll let her know . . . . . . . on the note that I leave, just before I go out of the house.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> ColinJ, what time to you reckon that we'll finish (approx.) ? I've led my missus to believe that I'll be home by 'late afternoon'  ; realistically, I think it will be after 8pm.. I'll let her know . . . . . . . on the note that I leave, just before I go out of the house.


With the severity of the hills, a shortish break at Dent and a longer one at Hawes, I think we might take 8.5 hours. The downhills will be quick, but some of the climbs will be painfully slow which will bring the average speed down. 

If we set off bang on time and don't have any mechanical problems, we would be getting back to Settle at about 6:30 pm. I could see you getting home at around 9 pm if it is a 2.5 hour drive...


----------



## potsy (21 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> How do the numbers for this ride compare with others that you've organised ?
> 
> What's the most that you've had on a ride ?



Just looking back at at few of the pics from this year, we have had 10 and 12 on rides which is a decent turn out.
Sometimes people just do part of the ride so might not have counted them if they had gone before the group shot.

Was going to count 13 as the most but realised that one of the guys in the shot wasn't on our ride, he still posed for the pic though.


----------



## colly (21 Jun 2011)

If my ******* computer didn't keep ******* freezing like a ******* ******* ******** I would be in a really good mood. As it is the ******** thing is really ******* getting on my ******* nerves and any ******* minute now it will go through the ******** window.    

So..............................let calm decend. Be at peace with the world. Be one with nature and the universe. Let your inner self experience a happy euphoric state and relax.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ok .........as I was ABOUT to say.

After a brisk run out to the coast on Saturday  I have fitted a new chain, new cassette and given the bike a quick rub down with a cloth to make it look presentable. 
A run out tomorrow am early to see if everything is working and I should be all tickety boo.

Will it's about 40 odd miles from Leeds to Settle so I would allow at least an hour and a half to get there. There won't be much traffic but the A65 can be slow going at times. (Same goes for my van)
So if I meet you at Kirkstall lights at just before 8 am we should have plenty of time to get there and sorted before the off.

Calum let me know if you can make it ( I think you have my mobile number)


----------



## Calum (22 Jun 2011)

I will do colly! No work but i'm in York the night before seeing Morrissey. If im back at a sensible hour, i'll be there! I'll give you a text that night so make sure your phone's OFF so you're not woken up at midnight!


----------



## PaulB (22 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> I will do colly! No work but i'm in York the night before seeing Morrissey. If im back at a sensible hour, i'll be there! I'll give you a text that night so make sure your phone's OFF so you're not woken up at midnight!



Morrisey the singer or Morrisey the consumer monkey? If the former, there's an infallible way of making sure you get the misery-guts off the stage at a reasonable hour; chuck a bottle at his head when you've had enough and hey-presto, goodnight Vienna!


----------



## Kestevan (22 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Morrisey the singer or Morrisey the consumer monkey? If the former, there's an infallible way of making sure you get the misery-guts off the stage at a reasonable hour; chuck a bottle at his head when you've had enough and hey-presto, goodnight Vienna!



I'd be throwing the bottle as soon as he appeared..... but each to his own


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

My Mancunian mate had a chance to be the drummer for the Smiths (before they made it big) but he turned it down because he would have found it hard to hold the sticks while throwing the bottles! 

(He _was_ a drummer, and he _did_ get the offer, but he couldn't stand Morrissey!)



Calum said:


> I will do colly! No work but i'm in York the night before seeing Morrissey. If im back at a sensible hour, i'll be there! I'll give you a text that night so make sure your phone's OFF so you're not woken up at midnight!



And if you _are_ coming along, you make sure you set *two* alarms for 07:00!


----------



## Bokonon (22 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> Will it's about 40 odd miles from Leeds to Settle so I would allow at least an hour and a half to get there. There won't be much traffic but the A65 can be slow going at times. (Same goes for my van)
> So if I meet you at Kirkstall lights at just before 8 am we should have plenty of time to get there and sorted before the off.



I've moved to Meanwood since you last gave me a lift, if that will make any difference to plans. Would it be better to meet on the A660 for a (usually) better run up to Burley, unless you have any cunning plans for avoiding Ilkley?


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2011)

Bokonon said:


> I've moved to Meanwood since you last gave me a lift, if that will make any difference to plans. Would it be better to meet on the A660 for a (usually) better run up to Burley, unless you have any cunning plans for avoiding Ilkley?



It'd easier for me to pick you up in Meanwood so just let me know where is best. If Calum is coming I'll collect him first.

Ilkley should be OK early Sunday. Coming back would be the problem.


----------



## Calum (22 Jun 2011)

Stop being so _utterly horrid_ to dear old Mozza! Just because he's one of the most interesting and intelligent artists of the last 30 years!!


----------



## italiafirenze (22 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> Stop being so _utterly horrid_ to dear old Mozza! Just because he's one of the most interesting and intelligent artists of the last 30 years!!



+1

Why don't you people just leave Morrissey alone!!!

_( Imagine it like this though 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
)_


----------



## Calum (22 Jun 2011)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fps5s7yWKL8


I know you all love it really...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fps5s7yWKL8
> 
> I know you all love it really...


Blimey, his moobs are almost as big as mine now!


----------



## Fiona N (22 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Sadly, I've only done 14 miles in the last three weeks - I did that yesterday.



Don't worry - I've only done one ride this week (i.e. last 7 days) apart from shopping trips to town (5km round trip). 


Luckily it was 600km


----------



## PaulB (22 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> Stop being so _utterly horrid_ to dear old Mozza! Just because he's one of the most interesting and intelligent artists of the last 30 years!!



Let's invite him to come with us. If we can repair his punctured bicycle on a hillside desolate, we'll be able to discover if nature has made a man of him yet, won't we?


----------



## Fiona N (22 Jun 2011)

Just to confirm, unless hurricanes and tropical downpours are forecast, I am still planning to ride out to Settle* but leave you in Hawes. 



* This means I will have my excuse for walking up to Dent station - extra distance ca. 45km before the start tired my legs


----------



## pubrunner (22 Jun 2011)

Fiona N said:


> . . . . . . . apart from shopping trips to town (5km round trip).



. . . . . . . . on your Miss Marple roadster ?  Is that the 'fixie' that we've heard so much about ?  








Fiona N said:


> Don't worry - I've only done one ride this week . . . . . . . Luckily it was 600km



That's all I need !!!

I'm going to travel 120 miles (*by car*) to the ride, just to be humiliated by some mega-fit slip of a girl  

Oh, the shame ! At least no-one knows me up that way.  



Fiona N said:


> Just to confirm, unless hurricanes and tropical downpours are forecast, I am still planning to ride out to Settle* but leave you in Hawes.
> 
> * This means I will have my excuse for walking up to Dent station - *extra distance ca. 45km* before the start tired my legs



Excuses already ?

I'll remember that, on the day !


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> I'm going to travel 120 miles (*by car*) to the ride, just to be humiliated by some* mega-fit slip of a girl * Oh, the shame !



You've just made Fiona's day with that comment


----------



## pubrunner (22 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> You've just made Fiona's day with that comment



It was meant to be a piece of impudence


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

Not trying to worry you or anything ... 

Dent Station - 3.25 km at 9.5% It starts off above that then eases slightly.

Fleet Moss from Hawes - 3.0 km at 8.5%. Getting harder all the time as you ascend and on a clear day you can see exactly what is to come!

_There will be walkers!_

Here are some stiff local climbs for comparison :

Hebden Bridge to Heptonstall - 1.1 km at 11.9%

Holme Moss from just above Holme - 2.0 km at 10.5%

Wessenden Head from Meltham - 3.0 km at 8.7%

Otley Chevin East, from Otley - 1.6 km at 10%

(The hardest sections only; I haven't included the 'foothills'. Gradients are _averages_!)


----------



## pubrunner (22 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Not trying to worry you or anything ...



Well, I am starting to worry; my lack of structured training (*any* training) is beginning to concern me. Still, I *shall* be there and I will do my best, not to let the side down !


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Well, I am starting to worry; my lack of structured training (*any* training) is beginning to concern me. Still, I *shall* be there and I will do my best, not to let the side down !


I'm feeling unfit so I'm a bit worried about myself too! I'm just trying to work out if it is even worth going for a ride before Sunday. It might be better for me just to save what strength I have for the weekend!

Well, we will be passing Dent and Garsdale stations, both of which are on the Settle-Carlisle railway so a train back to Settle is an emergency bailout option. It would be a real shame if anybody had to use that option, but it is there if it is needed.


----------



## PaulB (23 Jun 2011)

Weather forecast for Sunday suggests it will be a goodun with plenty of sunshine and high temps! Bring thick gloves, rain jackets and a snow shovel in that case.

And talking of the weather, I am concerned as to whether I've done enough to get me round the big Maratona course so Sunday will be a good indicator. I've got nearly 2,000 miles in my legs for this year (1500 on the bike outside, the rest on the turbo) and over 150,000 feet of climb so far but some of the climbs in the Dolomites, the Giau in particular, fill me with trepidation. Let's see how my fat carcass copes on Sunday, eh?


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> I've got nearly* 2,000* miles in my legs for this year (1500 on the bike outside, the rest on the turbo) and over *150,000* feet of climb so far



Wow !!!

That's *highly* impressive ! 

(I've done about 200 miles  this year)


How often do you train ?




PaulB said:


> Let's see how my fat carcass copes on Sunday, eh?



Your fat carcass will cope far better than my uber-fat carcass !


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> And talking of the weather, I am concerned as to whether I've done enough to get me round the big Maratona course so Sunday will be a good indicator. . . . .some of the climbs in the Dolomites, the Giau in particular, fill me with trepidation.



What kind of bike do you have, PaulB . . . . . . . . and what gearing will you have on Sunday ?

With the training that you've done, I suspect that you will be one of the quicker (or quickest) cyclists on Sunday.


----------



## Bokonon (23 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> It'd easier for me to pick you up in Meanwood so just let me know where is best.



I've PM'd you!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Jun 2011)

if anyone can give me a lift (wife using car) i'd be up for this one. i'm in rossendale, but can ride to get lift.


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> if anyone can give me a lift (wife using car) i'd be up for this one. i'm in rossendale, but can ride to get lift.



Hi, I could give you a lift; if I take the M62, I could join the M60 and then go up the M66 towards Rossendale.

I've got an old VW Touran (Zafira type MPV). *If* you are happy with 'plonking' your bike on top of mine, there'd be no need for me to bring my towbar mounted bike carrier for just two bikes, since they'll both fit inside the car. I don't know how long it would take to get from Rossendale to Settle, but if you do want a lift, I think that I'd need to pick you up between 8.45am - 9.00am ? (You'll probably have to do the directions to Settle  )

If anyone else from the region also wants a lift - get in touch; if necessary, I can easily fit the towbar mounted bike carrier - which carries 3 - 4 bikes. No excuses, let's have a good turnout for ColinJ !!


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jun 2011)

I'm out chaps. I've been mountain biking for the last three weeks and just haven't done the miles to enjoy myself. 


And there's an odd rattle in my chest that's saying take it easy.......


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

dan_bo said:


> I'm out chaps. I've been mountain biking for the last three weeks and just haven't done the miles to enjoy myself.
> 
> And there's an odd rattle in my chest that's saying take it easy.......


Pity, dan_bo, but you are probably doing the right thing!

As far as I can tell, this is currently how we stand for Sunday:


Riders

Steve H + ColinJ
colly + Bokonon (+ Calum if Morrissey doesn't finish him off on Saturday night!)
zacklaws
swarm_catcher
Kestevan + 1 or 2 mates
pubrunner (+bromptonfb?)
tubbycyclist (from Dent to Kettlewell)
PaulB + Liam
Fiona N
Possibles

Pennine-Paul
evilclive + partner on tandem


----------



## Fiona N (23 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> You've just made Fiona's day with that comment



Less sarcasm from you Potsy  but I was thinking I am closer to the Miss Marple as illustrated


----------



## Calum (23 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Pity, dan_bo, but you are probably doing the right thing!
> 
> As far as I can tell, this is currently how we stand for Sunday:
> 
> ...



He's a bit old for me! If this was 1985 though...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Hi, I could give you a lift; if I take the M62, I could join the M60 and then go up the M66 towards Rossendale.


You'd might be better staying on the M6 to J29, and taking the M65 to J9 and getting off there in Burnley. 

Shaun (bromptonfb) lives at the top of a big hill and could pretty much freewheel down to be picked up on the A679 at Rose Grove. You could get back on the M65 at J10, get off at J13 (Barrowford) and take the A682 to Gisburn then on to join the A65 at Long Preston, just south of Settle. 

If you do go that way, take extra care on the A682. It's a lovely road, but it is twisty and turny and a bit narrow and there have been many accidents on it.


----------



## bucko (23 Jun 2011)

Can I be added to the list please.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Hi, I could give you a lift; if I take the M62, I could join the M60 and then go up the M66 towards Rossendale.
> 
> I've got an old VW Touran (Zafira type MPV). *If* you are happy with 'plonking' your bike on top of mine, there'd be no need for me to bring my towbar mounted bike carrier for just two bikes, since they'll both fit inside the car. I don't know how long it would take to get from Rossendale to Settle, but if you do want a lift, I think that I'd need to pick you up between 8.45am - 9.00am ? (You'll probably have to do the directions to Settle  )
> 
> If anyone else from the region also wants a lift - get in touch; if necessary, I can easily fit the towbar mounted bike carrier - which carries 3 - 4 bikes. No excuses, let's have a good turnout for ColinJ !!





fantastic, obviously i'll go halves for the fuel. i'll pm my address.

cheers

shaun


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Jun 2011)

Put me down for a definite,got the use of the car all weekend 

Anybody know of any free parking in Settle?? 

It's £3.80 to park opposite the Cafe 

I could probably squeeze 1 more bike in if anybody's struggling with transport


----------



## colly (23 Jun 2011)

bucko said:


> Can I be added to the list please.



That's a great first post.


----------



## PaulB (23 Jun 2011)

The only gripe I have about this route, fantastic though it is, is that there are much better counties around than the one we'll have to spend the day in. When I say 'countIES', I of course mean 'counTY' and you don't have to go so far to avail yourself of the sumptuous scenery in the Red Rose county and not having to sully your senses in the inferior (beer apart), white rose county. 

All in all, Lancashire beats all the yorkshires in virtually every category. 

And that is my considered opinion! So ner!


----------



## evilclive (23 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Anybody know of any free parking in Settle??



As mentioned earlier, I know of a reasonable amount about a mile out of town. Weather's looking good, and if it remains that way we'll be riding that mile in the morning.

Greenfoot is supposed to be 2.2 quid for the day, though whether that's the internet fibbing or not I can't tell.

Alternatives include finding a suitable street and parking on it, but I can't really make any recommendations there since I obviously never have to do it :-)


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> That's a great first post.



Yeah, I'm well impressed !

Bucko - you'll be most welcome; hopefully, you won't be young, very fit and very fast - otherwise, you might have to wait at the top of the hills for quite awhile, for the likes of myself . . . . . . . it can get cold, all that standing around  .


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> As far as I can tell, this is currently how we stand for Sunday:
> 
> Riders
> 
> ...



I *have* arranged to give *bromptonfb* a lift, so we will both be there on Sunday. 

Numbers are looking pretty good; *any more out there ???????* 

Be great if we could get 20 riders !


----------



## bucko (23 Jun 2011)

I'm a definete, as for my fittness level. Ive only done a few triathlons in the last few months. I've not done that type of milage for a while now. I'll try and keep up.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

If everybody turns up who says they are going to, then it should be my biggest forum ride yet. It will probably go down in the record books as the most-walked route yet too ... 

I reckon that the faster riders will do the Dent station and Fleet Moss climbs in about 20-25 minutes and the slow riders/walkers will take 40-50 minutes so there will be long waits at those summits. Fortunately, Sunday is forecast to be very warm so as long as any showers we get are not heavy, it shouldn't be too unpleasant up there! If conditions are not that good, then it might be better for the fast riders to wait after the descents, but we can sort that out on Sunday when we see how everyone is going and what the weather is doing.

Er, yes, welcome Bucko! You should be okay for speed because we won't be going quickly. It's more a question of who conks out first!  

As for you, PaulB ... I'm quite happy to alternate between the Red and White Rose counties - I love 'em both but we've given Lancashire a fair crack of the whip this year, and will heading back over there soon. In fact, I got permission from my sister to organise a ride on Sunday, 3rd July and I'm thinking of riding out to Waddington again, or maybe to Chipping for a change? (My sister and husband are up that weekend but they are happy to go off and do the tourist thing while I ride my bike!) I'll start a thread about that ride later.

*Remember to bring locks for the cafe stop(s)!* I think we would be unlucky to have bikes stolen, but it does happen and I wouldn't like it to happen to one of us! Steve H can share my lock, the rest of you can sort yourselves out.


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2011)

bucko said:


> *Ive only done a few triathlons* in the last *few* months.



Smarmy git !  



bucko said:


> I'll *try* and keep up.



Yeah right ! I'll be the one who is 'trying'.  

I bet you've got an uber-light bike !

You will be waiting at the top of the hills - I hope you don't get cold !  

Two postings and you've already signed up for a ride ! That has got to be some kind of a record ! I mean, I've been a member of this forum for nearly 4 years and this will be *my first* ride. You've joined yesterday and you'll be out on Sunday - you must be a serious rider !


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

Latest list:

Riders


Steve H + ColinJ
colly + Bokonon (+ Calum if Morrissey doesn't finish him off on Saturday night!)
zacklaws
swarm_catcher
Kestevan + 1 or 2 mates
pubrunner + bromptonfb
tubbycyclist (from Dent to Kettlewell)
PaulB + Liam
Fiona N
Bucko
Pennine-Paul
Possibles

evilclive + partner on tandem


Have you decided whether you are definitely coming, evilclive + tandem partner?


----------



## Alun (23 Jun 2011)

Have a good time folks! I have to drink beer in Wolverhampton on Saturday night, I'm afraid.

The weather doesn't look to bad though!


----------



## bucko (23 Jun 2011)

A friend at my tri club said she had seen the ride organized. It is quite local for me also, I'm only in rossendale about 15 miles away. 

Ive never rode in a group before so I don't know the rules yet. I do quite a few miles per week, but need the big milage.

Im fimiliar with the area, I used to ride my motorbike up that way. It will be very busy with motorbikes cos the forcast is good.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

bucko said:


> A friend at my tri club said she had seen the ride organized. It is quite local for me also, I'm only in rossendale about 15 miles away.
> 
> Ive never rode in a group before so I don't know the rules yet. I do quite a few miles per week, but need the big milage.
> 
> Im fimiliar with the area, I used to ride my motorbike up that way. It will be very busy with motorbikes cos the forcast is good.


*You ought to see if pubrunner can give you a lift because he is already driving to Rossendale to pick up bromptonfb!*

The main thing to remember about riding in a group is not to do anything unexpected or sudden or you will have people bumping into you or having to swerve! It also helps if you point/call out any potholes or glass to riders behind you.

We won't be riding like some kind of pro peloton though. We'll just be chatting, enjoying the scenery and taking our time. It's going to be an all-day ride.

I think we should avoid most of the motorcyclists on the small roads that we are using. We will be doing about half a kilometre on the A65 though and we will have to be careful on that. I went up to Scotland along that stretch of the road a couple of weeks ago and paramedics were attending to a crashed motorcyclist at the side of the road!


----------



## Steve H (23 Jun 2011)

Way too many posts in this thread postulating about the weather. You are all worrying way too much. If I can refer you all back to my post on the first page - I was in Settle a few weeks ago and I've reserved us some good weather...



Steve H said:


> Sorry to hear that STASS. Shame you won't be out and about on rides during early summer. I've been up to Settle this weekend. We were camping in the Dales and we popped into Settle for a spot of lunch. Whilst I was there, I've booked us some really good weather for this ride in a couple of weeks time!



Just to be clear for everyone - I've ordered us a very pleasant day. There will be sunshine and a gentle cooling breeze in the morning. It will get warmer in the early afternoon. And then especially for me and Colin, we will have a strong tail wind to help us up the steep bit of Fleet Moss. Now stop worrying everyone - it's going to be glorious!


----------



## Steve H (23 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Steve H can share my lock, the rest of you can sort yourselves out.



Cheers Colin


----------



## colly (23 Jun 2011)

Alun said:


> I have to drink beer in Wolverhampton on Saturday night



Damn. Sorry to hear that Alun.  My sympathies.


----------



## evilclive (23 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Have you decided whether you are definitely coming, evilclive + tandem partner?




If the weather holds, we're planning to be a "yes". Would be a shame not to given you've carefully planned it to leave from our doorstep :-)

Agreed re motorbikes - we're not riding the main triangle (settle -> ribble head -> ingleton -> settle), so nothing to worry about there. And even if we were, it's never that bad.

Yes, the Austwick -> Clapham section requires care - another one which is better the other way round :-)

Does anybody want some "sports recovery drink" powder? My house is getting polluted with the stuff due to recent orders from CRC.


----------



## Ajay (24 Jun 2011)

Have a great ride everyone, shame I can't join you this time. Stay safe, if you don't know the roads listen to Colinj's advice, especially on the descents. Looking forward to reading the write-ups, I think it might be a long old day! Pubrunner, err good luck ;-)


----------



## PaulB (24 Jun 2011)

Sorry to be a bit of a damp squib but we're going to need to head back earlier than we thought. We will be there on time on the 'start line' and certainly be able to stick with the group for a fair old ride but can't stay too long on the cafe stops so may have to take our leave of you sometime (as yet undetermined) on the course somewhere.


----------



## zacklaws (24 Jun 2011)

Colin, just tried to download the route and "bikely.com" is down, I don't know if it is just temporary or what and if it will be back up by Saturday night when I finish getting ready for Sunday, is it possible to repost it somewhere else.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Could'nt get my head around gears again,been too long s/s and fixed I guess
> 
> The hill i live on is about 20% and I can walk up that pushing my bike faster than
> 
> ...



i've only done about 300 miles fixed and have just got the geared bike fettled. i took it for a test ride, wow it felt really weird being able to freewheel, quite unsettling. i reckon once i'm back to full fitness i'll be only riding fixed. 

i can only imagine how weird it felt for an experienced fixie rider like yourself.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Colin, just tried to download the route and "bikely.com" is down, I don't know if it is just temporary or what and if it will be back up by Saturday night when I finish getting ready for Sunday, is it possible to repost it somewhere else.


So it is! They said that they were having to do a major upgrade because the site has hit the endstops. The same thing happened to their forum - I call that careless planning!

You can pick up a copy of the GPX route file here.


----------



## zacklaws (24 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> So it is! They said that they were having to do a major upgrade because the site has hit the endstops. The same thing happened to their forum - I call that careless planning!
> 
> You can pick up a copy of the GPX route file here.



Cheers, thanks for that, I can now replan it in bikeroutetoaster and upload into my 800


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Jun 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i've only done about 300 miles fixed and have just got the geared bike fettled. i took it for a test ride, wow it felt really weird being able to freewheel, quite unsettling. i reckon once i'm back to full fitness i'll be only riding fixed.
> 
> i can only imagine how weird it felt for an experienced fixie rider like yourself.



I really struggled on that ride,initally put it down to having no breakfast and then

getting the dreaded bonk after a couple of hours,Turns out it was the painkillers

the quack gave me for my back pain,was in Asda a couple of days later

and I got the bonk whilst shopping  couldnt lift a box of beer out of the trolley

and my legs were like jelly.Thankfully my back's 100% now


Been riding singlespeed for the last couple of weeks now,It's all coming back to me now,

Freewheeling down the hills--------------------------------------Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## colly (24 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> couldnt lift a box of beer out of the trolley



Crikey Paul that IS serious!!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I got the bonk whilst shopping  couldnt lift a box of beer out of the trolley


I got my beers home after that ride but fell asleep after drinking a couple of them! (That is likely to happen again on Sunday evening!)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2011)

The latest weather forecast should now be pretty accurate (fingers crossed!) and it is for an increasingly warm-hot day with sunny intervals, humid and breezy with quite strong gusts from the SW, slight risk of thundery showers later.

So ... 


Hopefully we will get to see at least some of the gorgeous scenery in sunlight
There is a sunburn warning so remember to Slip-Slop-Slap
It will be a real sweat-fest so take plenty to drink
There will probably be a tailwind on the Dent station climb (hooray!), a headwind on Fleet Moss (boo!) and the risk of gusting crosswinds on some descents (yikes!)
I suggest that you carry a lightweight jacket in case of showers
Take a camera if you can, to back me up on the photography front
Carry a lock for the cafe stops?
Some of you know me already, for the others, I'll be the tallish, fat bloke accompanied by the even taller but not-so-fat bloke! 
If you are coming, meet us outside Ye Olde Naked Man Cafe at about 09:45. If you arrive after 10:00, we might have already set off so you'd have to chase us (make sure you know the first part of the route so you could!)

Definitive list of riders?


Steve H + ColinJ
colly + Bokonon (+ Calum if Morrissey doesn't finish him off on Saturday night!)
zacklaws
swarm_catcher
Kestevan + 1 or 2 mates
pubrunner + bromptonfb
tubbycyclist (from Dent to Kettlewell)
PaulB + Liam
Fiona N
Bucko
Pennine-Paul
evilclive + partner on tandem
Remember_ - Be There Or Be Square! _


----------



## Calum (25 Jun 2011)

What a turnout! I'm gonna buy some food, lucozade and sun block this afternoon. I apologise in advance for a slightly creeky bottom bracket! I can't be arsed to bring a coat so if it rains, i'll just have to get wet - it'll be refreshing by that point anyway!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> What a turnout! I'm gonna buy some food, lucozade and sun block this afternoon. I apologise in advance for a slightly creeky bottom bracket! I can't be arsed to bring a coat so if it rains, i'll just have to get wet - it'll be refreshing by that point anyway!


I'm just slightly concerned at the timing of any thundery showers. If we get them, they could be about the time we will be riding up Fleet Moss and the last place you want to be in a thunderstorm is on top of a 1,900 ft hill! 

I was once about to climb over the big hill between Oxenhope and Hebden Bridge when a violent thunderstorm blew in. Multiple lightning bolts were zapping down on the road far above me so I decided it was a good idea to wait in Oxenhope until the storm was finished. I sheltered in the waiting room of Oxenhope railway station and got chatting to a local in there. He told me that his neighbour had been hanging out the washing once when a freak bolt of lightning hit her and blasted her over the wall into the next garden! 

When I finally rode up the climb, so much rain had fallen in such a short space of time that underground streams had lifted the road surface and in one place, a natural gravity-fed fountain had appeared in the middle of the road! 

This incident was 100 yards from my sister's house in Coventry! Also see this post.

Lightning ... _(shudder)!_


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> Way too many posts in this thread postulating about the weather. *You are all worrying way too much*.



Here in Shropshire, the weather's sh1te. Hot weather was (mistakenly) predicted - my Missus told me yesterday, that she wouldn't mind a BBQ today - no chance of that.

But regardless of weather, I shall be there. Nervously looking forward to it.



Steve H said:


> *I've reserved us some good weather...
> *



I hope it gets here soon; knowing my luck, it'll be Monday that gets all the golden sunshine. 

I don't know what it is like up in Settle, but the weather is very unsettled ( ) here and extremely blustery. I can see us getting blown around quite a bit. Well, I'll be alright  , but the lighter riders might have to carefully hang on to their bikes.


----------



## evilclive (25 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> Greenfoot is supposed to be 2.2 quid for the day, though whether that's the internet fibbing or not I can't tell.



Have just popped in there, and the internet is not telling lies this time - Greenfoot is 2.2 quid for the day. Ashfield and Whitefriars are 3.8 quid. (Whitefriars is the one with the petrol station, Ashfield is to west of the Cafe, Greenfoot is here http://goo.gl/maps/KeXv

(turn right up Ingfield Lane before you get to the town centre to get there).


----------



## Steve H (25 Jun 2011)

Calum said:


> I apologise in advance for a slightly creeky bottom bracket!




I've just spent about half an hour going over my bike tightening all the bolts, making sure everything is in place to stop a creeking noise. Feeling pretty confident, I went for a quick spin around the block. Guess what? It still creeks. Calum - I'll be riding next to you and pretending all the creeks are coming from your bike








ColinJ said:


> I'm just slightly concerned at the timing of any thundery showers. If we get them, they could be about the time we will be riding up Fleet Moss and the last place you want to be in a thunderstorm is on top of a 1,900 ft hill!
> 
> 
> Lightning ... _(shudder)!_



Yes - this could be pretty hair raising (well it would be if I had much hair left). For a moment, I was reading your post and thinking, 'Hey, we've got rubber tyres - this is a great insulator, therefore the lighting won't conduct through us.' But having thought some more on it, this is definitely not worth chancing. Anyone know a bus shelter on Fleet Moss that 18 riders can fit under??


----------



## Steve H (25 Jun 2011)

Bikely is back up again, if anyone needs to look at the route again from Colin's first post


----------



## Calum (25 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> Bikely is back up again, if anyone needs to look at the route again from Colin's first post




Nah you're alright, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2011)

Top tip for any newcomers -Colinj and Steve make an excellent wind break 

Have a good ride guys, I'll be tootling around the local area in the expected heatwave


----------



## Fiona N (25 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> The latest weather forecast should now be pretty accurate (fingers crossed!) and it is for an increasingly warm-hot day with sunny intervals, humid and breezy with quite strong gusts from the SW, slight risk of thundery showers later.



And for me, heavy showers followed by dark clouds on my way to Settle  So I reckon it's going to be a waterproof, knee warmers and overshoes to start. Better leave the saddle bag on for all the abandoned gear as it heats up


----------



## Steve H (25 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> Top tip for any newcomers -Colinj and Steve make an excellent wind break
> 
> Have a good ride guys, I'll be tootling around the local area in the expected heatwave



Still chance to change your mind potsy. I think it is going to be quite a slow ride, so I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2011)

I had decided to transplant the new Specialized Body Geometry saddle from my MTB to my Basso for tomorrow. It suits my current lardy arse better than my Arione which I will now reserve for the super-slim and fit ColinJ to (_eventually!_) come. 

I go to take the old saddle off and discover that the clamp bolt is stuck, Two allen keys with an extension tube for leverage can't shift it. Both keys are now rounded off. Damn ... 

Plan 'B' ... I realise that the seat post on my Cannondale is the same diameter as the one with the stuck clamp. It also a nice titanium Campagnolo post rather than the cheapo stuck one I have been using. Super, I'll use that on the Basso and buy a new one for the Cannondale when funds permit. Mean time, I can swap the post/saddle between bikes as and when necessary.

Now to take the saddle off the MTB. I go to wheel it out into a more accessible position and discover that either the rear disk brake has seized or something odd has happened to the hub because the back wheel is very reluctant to turn. I wrote on the forum last week how reliable my Hope brakes have been for 10 years and that seems to have jinxed them!



Steve H said:


> Yes - this could be pretty hair raising (well it would be if I had much hair left). For a moment, I was reading your post and thinking, 'Hey, we've got rubber tyres - this is a great insulator, therefore the lighting won't conduct through us.'


It always makes me laugh when people talk about the insulating properties of tyres. Lightning has been known to travel many miles through the air before striking the ground. Several miles of air forms a pretty good insulator ... 

Here's a little video shot in Hebden Bridge in the summer of 2006 ... 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRjxVDtxu54[/media]


You can see lightning striking the nearby hillside at 1:30, 4:18, and 4:55. There is also a vehicle damage assessment by a skilled Hebden Bridge mechanic at 6:00!  

If one of these storms forms tomorrow, I want to be somewhere else!


----------



## Steve H (25 Jun 2011)

Colin you are scaring me now. Your brakes comment has reminded my that the J after CoilnJ stands for Jinks. I still remember my spoke going in my wheel after you talked about spokes breaking and there have been plenty of others.

You've now been talking about lightening strikes...





... it may be safer staying in bed all day tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2011)

Doesn't lightning strike the highest point Steve?


----------



## Steve H (25 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> Doesn't lightning strike the highest point Steve?



Gulp


----------



## zacklaws (25 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> the J after CoilnJ stands for Jinks.



You may have something there, I've fallen off twice on Colin's rides, the "J" could also stand for Jonah too.

Anyway, its not going to rain all day


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (25 Jun 2011)

.
I hope you all have a pain-free ride tomorrow with cyclist-friendly weather and no tom-foolery from inconsiderate road-users. You've no idea how much I'd love to be with you. I look forward to the reports and photos.

Stay safe.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2011)

I've got the new saddle on. It looks a bit odd because it is white, but I'm not convcerned with that - I'm more interested in still being able to sit down for the second half of the ride!

I've also been more efficient than usual and got my drinks and kit ready this evening so I don't have to get up quite so early. 3 alarms set at 3 minute intervals to make extra sure that I don't over-sleep.

I'll check in here in the morning to see if there are any last minute cancellations or declarations of intent. 

The only rain on the latest forecast is for about when we are setting off.

See you 09:45ish in Settle!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Jun 2011)

Just to let you know I'll be doing the shorter route tomorrow I.E. back through Horton in ribblesdale

Unless we make really good time getting to hawes that is.

My wife was admitted to Hospital this morning with a temp of 42 degrees,shes had some sort of

water infection all week that has.nt responded to antibiotics,She's wired up to a drip and they're

giving her a different type of antibiotic,so unless there's a change in her condition overnight I'll be

there in the morning,but doing the shorter route to enable me to get back for visiting time in the evening


will post if I'm not coming in the morn

Hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2011)

Blimey, sorry to hear that Paul. If you come, I think you are going to need the shortcut because I can't see any way that we are going to be very quick on the full route. Even if everybody else was capable of riding quickly, I won't be. 

I hope your wife makes a swift recovery.


----------



## zacklaws (26 Jun 2011)

I'm setting off in 15 minutes, 0630, planning to arrive at 0900.


----------



## moxey (26 Jun 2011)

Have a great ride everyone, the weather is looking like it has potential to be a nice day. 

Half an hour into a 12 hour shift  

Looking forward to reading how you all get on.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2011)

Perhaps I shouldn't have stayed up drinking beer and watching TV until 02:40 ...? 

And perhaps I should also have averaged more than 20 miles a week on my bike over the past 2 months ...? 

Oh well, at least pubrunner should be at least as slow/unfit as me!


----------



## PaulB (26 Jun 2011)

Just to say our Liam bashed his knee and is worried about causing further damage so he'll be missing today. I'm coming in from Giggleswick so if I'm not there by 10 (should be) then set off as normal and you'll pick me up on that road out towards Helwith Bridge/Austwick.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Jun 2011)

well no news from hospital overnight so all looks well there,

setting off in a mo

see you all later


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Just to say our Liam bashed his knee and is worried about causing further damage so he'll be missing today. I'm coming in from Giggleswick so if I'm not there by 10 (should be) then set off as normal and you'll pick me up on that road out towards Helwith Bridge/Austwick.


Ouch!

Paul, we aren't actually going to Helwith Bridge, we are using the little lane that goes from Settle to Austwick via Little Stainforth.




Pennine-Paul said:


> well no news from hospital overnight so all looks well there,
> 
> setting off in a mo
> 
> see you all later



Hopefully, no news is good news. See you in Settle.


Yikes - sunblock time - Steve will be waiting!


----------



## PaulB (26 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Paul, we aren't actually going to Helwith Bridge, we are using the little lane that goes from Settle to Austwick via Little Stainforth.



No, I know it doesn't actually reach Helwith Bridge but it is the minor road that runs parallel to the main route to HW and Horton. I know that lane well as it's the one used in the duathlon.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Jun 2011)

well i made it back to settle without any more problems with the b/b

Put the original bearings back in ----------------------------------no further problems 


So are you all burnt like lobsters???

It's still 28 degrees at 8.30 just not cooling down


----------



## PaulB (26 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> well i made it back to settle without any more problems with the b/b
> 
> Put the original bearings back in ----------------------------------no further problems
> 
> ...



Burnt like lobsters? Lucky not to bloody drown the rain came down so hard and within minutes, the road was flooded and we were cycling with water up to our pedals. It was brutal when tiny hailstones battered us and obviously you needed to take your glasses off to see which meant it was incredibly painful on the face and eyes with the hail and the road speed coming down hill. All-in-all though, a fab day on a terrific route that I would recommend to anyone. Superb stuff this.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Jun 2011)

looks like I had a lucky escape with the weather


In a choice between hail and heat I'll take heat everytime


----------



## PaulB (26 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> looks like I had a lucky escape with the weather
> 
> 
> In a choice between hail and heat I'll take heat everytime



I had some trouble with my chainring from the bottom of Garsdale all the rest of the way and could really have done with you, your skills and your toolkit around at that stage! Good to see you today though and glad you sorted your velocipede out satisfactorily.


----------



## Kestevan (26 Jun 2011)

Just got back.

Bath, food and alcohol are the immedaiate priorities. 

Cracking ride Colin, had a bit of everything. sun, rain, hail, exploding tyres..... but mainly hills, and then some more hills, toppped off with another hill.

We were beginning to believe you had enlisted M.C Escher to design the route, as I'm convinced there were more ups than downs.


----------



## tubbycyclist (26 Jun 2011)

Thanks to everyone who assisted with company, lifts and patience after my tyre's sidewall decided to part company with the rest of the tyre. 

That's one more thing to add to an ever expanding list of spares to take on a forum ride.


----------



## IG88 (27 Jun 2011)

Thank for the ride Colin, it was like chinese water torture at the end - hills, hills, hills, then just when you start going downhill, another hill appears.
Legs like lobsters, but otherwise great,
Thinking about getting a T-shirt printed. "I went on one of Colin's rides, and survived"..
Thanks again Colin - (Kestevan's mate on the Raleigh)


----------



## evilclive (27 Jun 2011)

Kestevan said:


> We were beginning to believe you had enlisted M.C Escher to design the route, as I'm convinced there were more ups than downs.



It's close, but it seems that according to the OS there were more downs than ups. I make it 9 up arrows, 1 double up, but 13 down and 4 double downs.

OTOH I'm not sure there were any flat sections at all.

http://www.a-trip.com/tracks/view/78422

is my GPS's view of the trip. 

Nice to meet you all, an excellent ride despite the couple of "showers", and now our legs are feeling all tired. Last time we did a ride that long, we were due to walk to the top of Mt Teide in Tenerife the next day - we're hoping for a rather easier day than that tomorrow.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jun 2011)

Thanks for a good day out Colin and great to meet everyone. According to my Garmin download in Sportstracks, the ride took only 6hrs 50secs, but we was also stopped for 3hrs 47mins, if we cut the stops out we can have 100+ miles, more hills and more fun next time. A total of 7613 feet climbing. Right time to fit my new brake blocks which I should have done last Friday

Paul (I think) the links for the free maps for Garmin Edge's is:-

http://garmin.na1400.info/routable.php

http://talkytoaster.info/ukmaps.htm

There is not much in them*, *I find the first link the best, as the second can route you strange ways in Mapsource, whereas the first keeps you on the road and not cross country, but the second link gives you contours which the first does not, but you can use the contours with the map from the first link if you download and install both. *




*


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jun 2011)

At least I had a better journey home than going, but I was nearly wiped out twice, once by a car who pulled out of a junction in front of me, and once by a car racing the lights from the opposite direction who cut across in front of me. I finally got home about 2230 and too late to get out for a pint or two by the time I unpacked.

I was up for 0630 this morning feeling fresh as a daisy ready for another ride but it will have to wait till later as I have too many jobs to do.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jun 2011)

In total all I had to all day on the ride drink was 2 and a 1/2 750 ml water bottles (or Bidon for Colin), half a pack of jelly babies, plus a pint of bitter and the dregs of a pint of blackcurrant and water that would not fit in my bottle after topping up at the pub.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2011)

The third pic is mental - look at the hill. And the last !


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jun 2011)

My day began early (for a Sunday) - up at 5.30am. A quick shower and then toast & honey for breakfast.

I left home at 6.45am and headed up to Rossendale to collect Shaun (bromptonfb). The roads were clear and I reached Rossendale with no problems. I liked Shaun immediately, he seemed to be a guy with a similar outlook and values and I liked his straight- forward approach to things; a very good start to the day.

Following Shaun’s directions, we soon arrived in Settle. A couple of riders were already at the meeting point – most of whom looked younger, fitter and more confident than I did. FionaN had already cycled over from Kendal !  

I was told by Sarah (EvilClive’s tandem partner) that there were 4 b*stard hills on the ride; a little disconcerting, ‘cos I was only expecting 3 b*stard hills.

We set off just after 10am and pretty soon, we started climbing. It was clear when we reached the hills, that certain riders such as Colly, PaulB, Bokonon, evilclive {& sarah} & bucko possessed considerable ability and throughout the ride, they seemed to make light work of the most challenging of hills. Bokonon, in particular, didn’t seem to break sweat throughout the entire ride, which was pretty annoying. Bucko reckoned that he’d only been riding for a few weeks, which is total b*ll*cks, ‘cos he also seemed to manage easily. And Colly ? - he just seemed unruffled by everything.

The first b*stard hill, was a b*stard ! It seemed to have so many summits. I kept thinking that I was near the top, when I’d come around a corner to find that the hill continued. Poor PaulB had problems with his bike and had to re-start the climb from the bottom. The fit old b*stard still breezed past though and reached the summit before most of the other riders.

I soon realised that if I was going to ‘survive’ the ride, I’d have ride pretty cautiously throughout. I’m certain that not knowing any of the climbs was an advantage to me- a kind of ‘ignorance is bliss’ approach; next time, I *will* worry about them, cos I’ll *know* just what I’ll be up against. 

In some ways, the descents were more worrying than the climbs – but not for evilclive ! The tandem stormed past everyone; I’ve never seen anything like it. It was awesome ! 

evilclive seemed to be totally unperturbed by the steepest of descents; tight bends & and dangerous curves ? No problem ! The tandem handled it all with ease ! I was clutching the brakes all the way down; I soon realised that when it came to the descents, I was the Reginald Molehusband of the group – I was overtaken by everyone. To add to my worries, PaulB told me that some riders who use the brakes too much, have had their inner tubes ‘pop’ from the heat of the rims.

I was pleased when we hit a pub stop; to my surprise, most opted for a pint of lime and lemonade or orange squash. I had a great pint of guinness and chatted with PaulB about our experiences in running . . . . . . . PaulB’s being at a much higher level than my own.

ColinJ told me that an ‘advantage’ of the Fleet Moss climb, was that it could be seen in its entirety. I decided to treat it with respect and approached it at a very comfortable speed – no point in ‘killing’ myself, before I reached the steep part. At first, the climb didn’t seem too bad; worryingly though, I could see that others ahead of me were walking. I changed to lowest gear and tried to conserve my energy. The climb was very tough indeed. I thought it was achievable, but very near the top I was beginning to have my doubts. The gradient increased and boy, I was struggling – weaving all over the road; at one stage, I thought that I was going to go over the edge. 

Those who had finished the climb, shouted encouragement (& possibly abuse) {cheers guys!} which gave me a ‘lift’; I cursed and then cursed again and just made it to the top. It is certainly the toughest thing that I’ve done in many a year; my legs were wobbling so much, that I found it hard to get off my bike. Bokonen still looked as if he’d just stepped off a bus – fit b*astard.

Since I hadn’t spoken to him much, I decided to inflict myself upon ColinJ and I spent the rest of the ride in his company. We discussed many weighty topics and settled into the ‘easy’ part of the ride. Except that, it wasn’t easy. I found the remaining hills to be as tough as those which had preceded them.

At one point, I mentally reckoned that we’d get back to Settle for 6.30pm. It was, in fact, after 8pm when I arrived back at my car. 

Since Shaun was getting a lift back with bucko (who also lives in Rossendale), I had to find my own way back. All was well until I hit the junction to get onto the M60 . . . . . . . which was closed. It took me so long to get through the diversions, that I didn’t get home until 11.15pm. 

As I prepared to take a shower, I noticed that I’d certainly been ‘caught’ by the sun. In fact, this morning, I've been asked if been away abroad on holiday. I hadn’t really noticed the weather on the ride, since I’d been concentrating on getting up & down the hills – which pretty much describes the entire outing. There were very few flat sections.

After my shower, I basically emptied the fridge of anything edible. I’ve even raided the kid’s sweet jar and scoffed a few kitkats. I found it very difficult to get to sleep, ‘cos I felt so hot. The next morning, I was so dehydrated, that I drank three pints of water. 

Surprisingly, my legs feel fine. Another positive, is that my ancient steed provided no problems, though lower gears would be useful (mandatory) for next time.

A big ‘Thank You’ to ColinJ for doing all the organising; at times, it must have been akin to herding cats, since once or twice, riders seemed to be heading in all directions. But it all turned out fine and I’m sure that all would agree that ColinJ deserves many plaudits for his efforts.

If I can, I’ll certainly be out again with the group.

All in all, an epic ride ! Great scenery, great company, camaraderie & humour.

ps Great pics, Zack !


----------



## Bokonon (27 Jun 2011)

Good ride with some fun hills. Thanks to Colin for organising it and thanks to the other Colin for the transport.


----------



## Fiona N (27 Jun 2011)

Good day out even though I got caught in a heavy downpour for about 20 minutes climbing back up to Garsdale head. Unusually things were drier as I passed down through Garsdale village and into Sedbergh. Then there was just the small matter of the climb over the hill back to Kendal and Black Horse Bank was no easier than I expected - for the first time ever I had to walk the 17% section at the bottom which is a good indication of how fried my legs were by this time - I was overtaken by three smug tourists on mtbs laden with sleeping bags and panniers - all twiddling away in a 20inch gear.

Total effort for the day was 152km and 2225m of ascent. 

BTW thanks to whoever it was noted that my back wheel was out of true. I knew that for some reason the back wheel wasn't quite in the middle of the forks although the axle was fully in the dropouts but on the way back the rear brake began to bind and I realised that the back wheel was getting worse. So a gingerly descent of the rather rough road back to Kendal and the bike will be going in for some TLC from Hewitts.


Thanks ColinJ for your efforts rounding us all up and keeping us on the road - like herding cats, I know


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> In some ways, the descents were more worrying than the climbs – but not for evilclive ! The tandem stormed past everyone; I’ve never seen anything like it. It was awesome !
> 
> evilclive seemed to be totally unperturbed by the steepest of descents; tight bends & and dangerous curves ? No problem ! The tandem handled it all with ease !



Thanks for reminding me about that, I was trying to forget about it as I had visions of having nightmares about it last night, I only felt safe when it was in front of me on the descents, it was one of the most remarkable things I have seen and one of the most memorable moments to see it in action on the ride and I for one would not have gone on the back for love or money, I would have just screamed all the way down the hill and I think it would have been a clean underpants needed moment on some of those bends, and after having my hands prised off the bars to get me off, I would have just been a gibbering wreck for days.

Maybe we should do the route in reverse one day, just to see if there was more uphill than downhill


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

Well, what a ride!

Let's start at the beginning. 

Steve H picked me up in Hebden Bridge and we had an eventful drive over to Settle. When we got to Ye Olde Naked Man cafe, I could see a lot of familiar faces sitting outside, and quite a few new ones. It was the biggest turn out ever on one of my forum rides, despite the fact that it was the hardest route yet.

I had a quick chat to swarm_catcher who had just come along to say hello to us all. She had done a hilly '200' the day before and had decided to be sensible and rest her legs yesterday.

Just before we set off, Pennine-Paul started attacking his bike with a blunt instrument! That rather worried me ... He had problems with his bike on every little climb early on. It turned out that his bike's bottom bracket was terminally wounded. He ended up having to abandon his ride before we even got to Ingleton, and head back to Settle.

There was a big spread of fitness, from the superb, to the poor (me!) The fit riders waited patiently at the tops of all the climbs (as usual). 

Kingsdale was the first major dale of the day and it is a lovely one. Traffic conditions were pretty awful, mind! 






I'd only ridden Kingsdale once before, and that was in heavy mist so I hadn't really taken it all in on that occasion. Heading NNE up the dale, it is mainly a steady climb, with just a few steep little ramps. We got to a maximum elevation of about 475m (1,550 ft) and then the road just plunges down in the most stunning and scary fashion towards Deepdale. I don't know if any of the other riders stopped to take a picture of that view, but it is truly stunning.

The descent is frightening; I'm writing this as someone who is used to doing 50 mph on steep descents! The road drops away alarmingly and snakes about. And ... there are gates across the road! I was really glad that we were not having to climb that brute!

We were supposed to be meeting tubbycyclist in Dent after a weekend camping trip in Cumbria but he was waiting for us at the foot of the descent from Deepdale. He said that Dent festival was in full swing and the village was absolutely heaving with tourists. We decided with go elsewhere to have our first break ...

We headed down Dentdale to Cowgill and about another 5 minutes down the road was a quiet pub with a beer garden. We enjoyed sitting in the sunshine there a while, contemplating the b*stard hill to come but all too soon, we had to saddle up and be on our way. 

The Dent station climb is a tough one. I was in full grovel mode from the bottom. I'd got a head-start on some of the others and suddenly I heard a grunt and a clatter behind me - _man down!_ New CC member bucko had come to a dead stop and toppled off his bike!  He got away with a spot of road rash.

PaulB got held up and the road is so steep that he couldn't get started again, so he rode down to the bottom and got a clear run at it.

The thing about that climb is that even when the b*stard steep section is finished, there is still a long steepish climb up to the summit which had several people off and walking.

At long last we regrouped at the summit and began another terrifying descent. What made it even more scary was the absolutely crazy_ intrepid _tandemists evilclive and sarah shooting past at about 40 mph shouting _"On your right!"_ ... It was one of those things - you know it is mad, but can't help being impressed when you see it!

It was a quick A-road dash down to Hawes where there was another festival taking place. We split into 2 groups for our main stop of the day.

Most of us went to the _Penny Garth _cafe_._ There wasn't a lot of room outside; bikers were sitting at most of the tables. Strangely enough, there were plenty of empty tables inside so that's where most of us sat. We soon found out why it was so quiet inside - it was like dining in a sauna!

The portion sizes in that cafe are enormous. The chip butty consumed by tubbycyclist was enough to feed 2 people!

Eventually, meals over, time to face Fleet Moss!

PaulB had gone on ahead because he was in a hurry to get home. Fiona N was riding back to Kendal (_I forgot to say goodbye to you at Hawes, Fiona - sorry_).

I'd noticed that omnious black clouds had been building up, and I feared that my worries about lightning on Fleet Moss might come true. We did get some heavy rain showers, but fortunately there was no sign of thunder & lightning.

I saw bromptonfb and tubbycyclist at the side of the road trying to fix tc's rear puncture. They told me to go on and they would catch us up later. In fact, bfb rang me about 10 minutes later just as I was getting towards the steeper part of the climb. The tyre was kaput. I decided that I would ask the other riders if any of them had a spare tyre, but first I needed to conquer the climb. Er, walk the top bit, that is!  

I rode all the way up Fleet Moss in 2006, but it looked horrendous this time. I've lost so much fitness and gained so much weight in those 5 years that everything looks different now. A climb that looked _"Tough, but doable"_ in 2006 was now _"Not a bloody chance, mate"_!

No spare tyres were forthcoming so we came to a decision. We phoned bfb and tc and told them to walk back down the hill to Hawes. Bucko kindly volunteered to drive back to Hawes from Settle to pick them up later. In order to reduce the amount of time that everyone would be hanging about, bucko and the other faster riders went on, and I rode at my own slow pace. Steve H was somewhere between the 2 groups. Pubrunner was riding with me and chatting. We caught Steve H, Kestevan and IG88 on the stiff walk up from Arncliffe. I'm sure that quite a few people rode it, but I certainly didn't!

Kestevan and IG88 rode on ahead, and Pubrunner, Steve H and I brought up the rear.

That last section of the route really did seem to drag on forever, but eventually, after another rapid descent, we got back to Settle. Pubrunner didn't need to give bfb a lift home because bucko had volunteered, so we said goodbye to him. 

Steve and I had to wait in Settle for bucko to drop tc off so Steve could take us both back to Hebden Bridge. I bought us sandwiches and crisps to refuel us while we waiting for the lads to get back. Suddenly, they did! (I think bucko might have been driving quite quickly back from Hawes...)

I got home in time to get some beer before the shops closed, but I was too tired to drink it!

The weather conditions had varied from hot and sunny, to warm, with heavy rain and everything in between, always humid. I'm glad that we didn't have clear blue skies all day because it would have been horrendously hard.

The routes itself was horrendously hard in places, but the scenery was fantastic.

One again, my fellow CycleChatters made the ride special. These days, I never feel motivated to go and out do a ride that hard by myself. Okay. it half-killed me because I am way out of condition, and it meant that the fit riders were having to do an awful lot of hanging about for yours truly and some of the other slower riders, but nobody complained and in a perverse way, I still enjoyed myself.

_Thanks all! _

*PS I'll be doing a much easier ride from Hebden Bridge next Sunday if you are free. I'll start a new thread soon.*_
_


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> it was one of the most remarkable things I have seen and one of the most memorable moments to see it in action on the ride



Yep, I agree - my abiding memory, will be when it hurtled past me on the descent from the first b*astard hill. And all credit to evilclive & Sarah - they managed to cycle all the climbs.



zacklaws said:


> I for one would not have gone on the back for love or money, I would have just screamed all the way down the hill and I think it would have been a clean underpants needed moment on some of those bends, and after having my hands prised off the bars to get me off, I would have just been a gibbering wreck for days.



I wouldn't go on the back of it either - well, not on the descents. Sarah must have enormous faith in evilclive's abilities. To be fair, he did steer it with considerable composure; more nonchalent ease, actually. I still wouldn't go on the back though.  

I think that even a crazy, nutter, mad b*stard biker such as bucko, would think twice about sitting on the back of that tandem on some of those descents.


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jun 2011)

Looking back on this thread, before the ride, it's amusing to see these comments from evilclive . . . . . . .



evilclive said:


> *If it turns out we're too slow*, we're entirely capable of riding our own way home :-)



  



evilclive said:


> (be interesting to find out how well we mix - *we're likely to be* slower up the hills, but *faster down them*)



 Just a 'tad' faster. 

evilclive & Sarah are CycleChat legends - I think that on such rides, we should be paying them appearance money. On some of the steepest descents, I thought I was going to fall over the front of the handlebars; whoever designed the hydraulic braking system on the tandem, knows his stuff.

There is a section of road near where I live; it is wide, open, fairly straight and three miles long. I reckon that the tandem could get comfortably get over 60mph . . . . . . . with evilclive in control.

C'mon, evilclive & Sarah - we need to hear your version of the events; how you whizzed past (*humbled*) all those namby pamby cyclists - some of whom, had uber-light carbon fibre frames. 

All bow to the super tandem !


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Maybe we should do the route in reverse one day, just to see if there was more uphill than downhill


I was thinking about that ... 

I reckon the last set of hills between Arncliffe and Settle is about the same from both directions. Fleet Moss is definitely easier the other way, though still tough. I'm sure that the climb from Garsdale Head would be harder than Dent station. As for the climb from Deepdale To Kingsdale, that would be _much_ harder than the long drag up Kingsdale that we did. 

All in all, I'd say we did it the easier way round!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Looking back on this thread, before the ride, it's amusing to see these comments from evilclive . . . . . . .


And looking back on this thread, before the ride, it's amusing to see these comments from pubrunner . . . . . . .



pubrunner said:


> Sadly, I've only done 14 miles in the last three weeks - I did that yesterday.
> 
> I would have done more, but my plans were stymied by the missus, who told me that "as I would be away all next Sunday" (on the ride), "I should be getting some work done in the garden".
> 
> So, I'm not as fit as I'd like to be, but the garden looks great !


You must have the longest 'muscle memory' in human history to be able to do what you did yesterday on so little riding! Either that, or you are a born athlete who just doesn't need much exercise to stay fit ... (Pubrunner never struggled, and finished the ride looking really fresh!)


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2011)

Some great write ups there guys, sounds like a really tough but enjoyable day.
There does seem to be an awful lot of pics of Colin walking though, did you ride up any of the hills? 

Hope to be free for next week, might mean a bit of juggling of my plans but will try my best to be there


----------



## Bokonon (27 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Maybe we should do the route in reverse one day, just to see if there was more uphill than downhill



Good call! Who's free next weekend  ?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> There does seem to be an awful lot of pics of Colin walking though, did you ride up any of the hills?


There's no escaping it - I did more walking on that ride than I have done in any other the past 10 years! I'm just too fat and unfit to get up the really hard stuff now, even with my low gears. 

I knew before I set off that I would probably walk the top of Fleet Moss. We are probably talking about 400 metres or so. The trouble is, the road goes up about 80 metres in those 400! I was getting sore arms and shoulders just walking the bike up.

The Arncliffe climb was harder than I expected. I rode up the first bit which is probably about 10% but didn't like the look of the 20-ish % section that followed!

Apart from those 2 b*stards, I rode up everything else. Very slowly, yes, and sometimes stopping mid-climb to stretch my aching back, but I did ride them.

If_ When_ I get fit enough, I'll organise a repeat of yesterday's ride and see if I can ride up everything. What's more, you can turn out for that one too. Don't worry though, I'm talking about this time next year!


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> (Pubrunner never struggled, and finished the ride looking really fresh!)



That; was down to the Guinness  - it's good for you !



ColinJ said:


> And looking back on this thread, before the ride, it's amusing to see these comments from pubrunner . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> You must have the longest 'muscle memory' in human history to be able to do what you did yesterday on so little riding! Either that, or you are a born athlete who just doesn't need much exercise to stay fit ... (Pubrunner never struggled, and finished the ride looking really fresh!)



Nah ! The photos don't lie !

I look . . . . . . . a fat b*stard !



Bokonon said:


> Good call! Who's free next weekend  ?



I don't think I'd be able to get a 'pass' for next weekend.  

Funny thing; I was thinking of organising a ride where I live, but I thought the area was too hilly  . 

I don't have that view now; I'd have to work hard to design a route as tough as the one that we did yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> http://www.a-trip.co...acks/view/78422
> 
> is my GPS's view of the trip.


The observant among you will note the maximum speed recorded on Clive and Sarah's tracklog was 79 kph! (That's 49 mph folks!)


----------



## evilclive (27 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> The observant among you will note the maximum speed recorded on Clive and Sarah's tracklog was 79 kph! (That's 49 mph folks!)



Speedo said 81.5 kph on the same section :-)

I quite liked that descent - lots of visibility, not _too_ steep, enough track free from gravel, so good fun.



pubrunner said:


> C'mon, evilclive & Sarah - we need to hear your version of the events; how you whizzed past (*humbled*) all those namby pamby cyclists - some of whom, had uber-light carbon fibre frames.



By not having a uber-light carbon fibre frame :-) The big heavy stable bike wins in those sorts of situations - it's massively more reassuring to ride quickly than a solo, and the weight of two bodies with the frontal area of one means we can do so downhill. The rest is just natural yobbishness


----------



## PaulB (27 Jun 2011)

Loved it, me. Had a great day and Colin deserves great credit for coming up with that route which is an absolute cracker. Unfortunate that our Liam missed it but I sang its praises so much, he's asked me to take him round it before summer's out.

So this morning, my wife informed me she'd be getting her arm checked out after her fall FOUR WEEKS AGO which she's been complaining about ever since. The reason she hadn't gone to get it looked at? She feared it might be broken and didn't want the cast on her arm in our Liam's wedding photographs! Women, eh? Anyway, I had a PM appointment in Liverpool so had a fairly late start until I got a call from Mrs PaulB who informed me they had indeed diagnosed a fracture so they had to plaster her arm meaning she couldn't drive her car back. Could I go and pick her up? Well I could, but obviously I couldn't drive down or we'd have to leave one car there. I foolishly said I'd run down and no problems. Unfortunately, in the same spot on the direct route (canal bank) there are two evil bouncers who are vindictive to human beings. You don't mess with geese and two of them were babysitting a very small gosling. They wouldn't let anyone past, even one adventurous cyclist who was prevented from being in their vicinity. They screamed, hissing and being very aggressive to her so she had to re-configure her plans. This meant me re-routing, adding about 20% on to the distance on this morning of blisteringly hot temperatures with my legs feeling like they did after yesterday. I had to literally race this to get back in time for a shower and set off for Liverpool. 

I'm back now and absolutely Crawfords. 

All in the rich tapestry of life, eh?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jun 2011)

as usual, well done colin, an excellent route. shame i didn't get to complete but tc's tyre was buggered and the group would have been too far in front for me to even attempt a catch (still managed 42 hilly miles). plus, i didn't know the route. 

still not all lost, nice to be back on a serious ride after my infection, not up to my usual self but still really enjoyed it. thanks to the lads who gave me a lift.

i reckon that if i ask pennine_paul he'd be up for going back and riding it fixed, whaddya reckon paul? in the next few weeks?

good photo's zack.

cheers colin.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (27 Jun 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i reckon that if i ask pennine_paul he'd be up for going back and riding it fixed, whaddya reckon paul? in the next few weeks



well I'd struggle getting there without a car cos thats going back this week

If i was to have a go it would be with other fixie riders/masochists/Nutters,

then I'm not holding everybody up

would'nt be reaching the tandem speeds that's for sure,a lesurely 20mph more like 

and screaming like a big girly on the descents

and 2 mph up the hills 

Think my next epic rides gonna be in Cheshire,much more fixie friendly

The mrs is still in hosp,they still not sure what it is,She's got e-coli in her blood and got 

symptoms of sepsis both of which can be life threatening,the antibiotics are bringing her temp down tho

So fingers crossed she's on the mend


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jun 2011)

oh shoot, i hope things get better for her, good luck.


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2011)

Great ride again Colin.

Thanks for organising it. I can't make up my mind whether you are a sadist or a masochist. You do turn out and suffer like the rest of us so I think it's an even call. 

And what was it with that 1 in 7 just before Settle?? We all thought we had done with hills by then.

Me, Bokonon, Calum and the Dynaminc Duo on the tandem got back to Settle around 8 o'clock I think. Followed a little later by Kesteven and IG88. 

IG88 described the ride as ''invigorating''. 

Nice to see some faces too. (I have some pics on my phone but will have to wait a day or so to get them from there to here. 

Bucko and PubRunner took the prizes for me yesterday. Bucko is new to cycling (6 weeks or so) and PubRunner by his own admission rides 14 miles or so every other week. You guys must have some serious base fitness.

Looking forward to the next instalment.



ps. I have a spare glove in the van so it's either Will's or Calum's.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (27 Jun 2011)

.
Sounds like a typical ColinJ ride - challenging, eventful and sociable in appropriate measure, all played out against a background of stunning (steep!) scenery. Well done everyone, I hope no lasting damage has been done to cyclist or cycle. Needless to say, I hope you'll do it again, Colin, and that I'll be able to join you.

Pennine Paul, I hope your wife will be able to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2011)

I live too far south to join these rides. I enjoy reading the reports and the photos. Would someone like to put some names to some of the faces?


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2011)

Speicher said:


> I live too far south to join these rides. I enjoy reading the reports and the photos. Would someone like to put some names to some of the faces?



The fat one doing a lot of walking is Colinj-
The tall fat one doing a lot of walking is Steve H.

Hope that helps


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2011)

Who is the good-looking one?


----------



## Steve H (27 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> The tall fat one doing a lot of walking is Steve H.
> 
> Hope that helps



I know potsy was talking in jest here, but this is a very truthful remark. I walked so much that I wore out my cleats on my shoes!! Although I've ridden more this year than I have in my entire life previously, I've not really done very much in June other than eat, drink and be merry. Boy did I suffer. Huge amount of walking done yesterday - more than on any other ride I've been on. Even found myself having to take breathers from the walking I was that knackered especially towards the end.

Definitely need to use this ride as a kick up the arse for riding more often and losing some weight! Glad I came though. Great to see such a massive turnout of varied characters.


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2011)

Speicher said:


> Who is the good-looking one?



tsk tsk........as if you need to ask. That would be me.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> tsk tsk........as if you need to ask. That would be me.



I thought she must be looking at a different set of photos to me 

Big Steve- You know I was only joking pal, well done on getting out there


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2011)

Next time Potsy, next time!!! You will have to suffer like the rest. 

Edited to include: 

I thought it was just me that had caught the sun. Odd then that we didn't see much of it. Last night my face looked like I had been on a beach soaking up the rays.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

Pennine-Paul - I hope your wife gets well soon. That illness sounds really nasty.

Colly, they always say that UV rays can penetrate a lot of cloud and I think yesterday was one of those days. I was plastered in Factor 30 yet I still caught the sun. Also, we did have quite a few sunny spells over the course of the day.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> Definitely need to use this ride as a kick up the arse for riding more often and losing some weight! Glad I came though. Great to see such a massive turnout of varied characters.


I feel the same way. I don't mind suffering a bit, but that was getting a bit _too_ hard!


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jun 2011)

pubrunner said:


> whoever designed the hydraulic braking system on the tandem, knows his stuff.



You mean that "Thing" had brakes, I thought it was just out of control.




potsy said:


> There does seem to be an awful lot of pics of Colin walking though, did you ride up any of the hills?



The reason being, I'm not one of the fittest, so most people beat me to the top so I could not get no "Sweat and Blood" shots of them labouring up the hills, and Colin was always at the back, rounding us up so that no one was able to dodge the hills on his masochistic route.

One scary moment was after we left Hawes, and the Heavens opened up on us, Colin mentioned that we would have to come back down again till it stopped, I took one look at the hill and thought, if I climb that, there's no way I'm coming back down again to do it again, even though I might get struck by lightening at least it would be quick and swift and not the 32 minutes of suffering to travel 3.4 miles from turning off the main road at Hawes to the top of the climb of Fleet Moss.

If you look carefully though at the shots of us all at the top of Fleet Moss, that's not rain running down the road but sweat.

Most of the shots are slightly blurred, that's because I could not hold the camera still from shaking so much from the exertations of those hillsl.

The Dent Station climb took 36 and a 1/2 minutes to just travel 3.55 miles

My Maximum speed was 41.9mph, I was a bit reluctant to let loose with being unknown roads, and thanks to the Garmin, I could see them hair pins coming up, two of them would have caught me out near Settle towards the end as they was hidden till you was on top of them, plus my brake pads were a bit too worn out or so I thought, I changed them this afternoon and they was not as bad as they looked with still plenty of life in them, maybe I just had a build up of Silicone polish on my rims as I do spray it every where when I polish the bike. 

I cannot even believe the only pic I'm in, Will aimed high, I think to get the rain clouds and missed my new £219 shoes, I'm gutted

Temperature wise, my Garmin recorded a maximum of 30C and that was just on that " Little Gentle Slope" as I almost got to Dent Station, an Avg of 21.5 and the minimum recorded was on Fleet Moss in the rain shower at 15C.

The local weather stations had a maximum of 23.6 and an Avg of 21.8

Anyway I'm out for this weekend as I have to work nights so it will be just a short club run for me


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Colin was always at the back, rounding us up so that no one was able to dodge the hills on his masochistic route.


You are being too kind. If I'd been capable of leading from the front on those climbs, I would have done! 



zacklaws said:


> One scary moment was after we left Hawes, and the Heavens opened up on us, Colin mentioned that we would have to come back down again till it stopped, I took one look at the hill and thought, if I climb that, there's no way I'm coming back down again to do it again, even though I might get struck by lightening at least it would be quick and swift and not the 32 minutes of suffering to travel 3.4 miles from turning off the main road at Hawes to the top of the climb of Fleet Moss.


You definitely wouldn't want to be up there in a thunderstorm; there is aboslutely no shelter and you'd be one the highest things for miles around and therefore a lightning magnet! Fortunately, the conditions didn't turn thundery.

Thankfully, the rain that fell on us wasn't that cold. I got caught in a heavy summer rain shower once where the water temperature was almost at freezing point. I went from sweating in the sun to shaking so violently with cold that I could no longer ride my bike. That was pretty scary!



zacklaws said:


> The Dent Station climb took 36 and a 1/2 minutes to just travel 3.55 miles
> 
> My Maximum speed was 41.9mph, I was a bit reluctant to let loose with being unknown roads.


You've got me curious now. I'll upload my GPS tracklog and see just how slow I was ...

Okay ... I took 51 minutes on the Dent station climb (including back-stretching and photo breaks), 47 minutes on Fleet Moss (including a stop to take my rain-sodden glasses off, another to take a call from Shaun, and then walking the top bit) and my top speed was the same as yours - 68 kph/42 mph.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You are being too kind. If I'd been capable of leading from the front on those climbs, I would have done!



That's an excellent idea Colin for the "encore" next year, you go ahead and when you get to the top of the hill at Dent Station and find no ones behind you, its because we will all have turned off route again and be carbo loading in that pub beer garden again.


----------



## evilclive (27 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Maybe we should do the route in reverse one day, just to see if there was more uphill than downhill



I know it's obviously a cop-out, but if doing it in reverse Stainforth-Halton Gill means you get to descend Littondale, which is gorgeous. Cop-out because it's basically up then down, max 16% at the beginning, rather than up then down then up then down then up then down, two of the ups being 25%. And the descent is nicer.

(Kingsdale is better the other way than the way we did. Less sure about Fleet Moss now - at least it gets it over with from Hawes, rather than up all the way from Littondale, even though the descent is slower)


----------



## IG88 (28 Jun 2011)

Fiona N said:


> BTW thanks to whoever it was noted that my back wheel was out of true. I knew that for some reason the back wheel wasn't quite in the middle of the forks although the axle was fully in the dropouts but on the way back the rear brake began to bind and I realised that the back wheel was getting worse. So a gingerly descent of the rather rough road back to Kendal and the bike will be going in for some TLC from Hewitts.



You're welcome, I hope it's a quick and cheap fix.


----------



## zacklaws (28 Jun 2011)

You've got me confused Clive, so if we go the other way, its up down up down up as opposed to down up down up down the way we went or was it the other way?. But there again it would help if I knew where I'd been to start with. I've still got to check the ridden route to see where I have been on the day.


----------



## Bokonon (28 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> ps. I have a spare glove in the van so it's either Will's or Calum's.



If it is a faded blue Altura right hand glove then it is mine! Can I come and collect it at some time?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2011)

I probably won't be doing a ride as hard as that again this year. I don't want to do it again (either way round) until I'm fit enough to do enjoy the suffering more, if you get what I mean!

Even if I work hard, that would take months and then the weather might be getting pretty bad, and the days will be much shorter. 

If some of you do go and tackle the route in reverse, let us know how you get on!

I will be doing a ride from Hebden Bridge on Sunday though. It will be nearer 60 miles and the hills will be smaller, though still numerous. I'll start a thread soon, but I thought I'd just let you know now. I haven't decided on the exact route yet. If you are free on Sunday, come and join me. It will be a 10:00 start, and we will probably get back around 17:30.


----------



## zacklaws (28 Jun 2011)

Just to keep my profile up to date, apart for Fleet Moss, what was the other three big hills called, the only reference to them is what Sarah was calling them, "Bastard Hill" and another "Bastard Hill" and another "Bastard Hill" before you get too ................


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Just to keep my profile up to date, apart for Fleet Moss, what was the other three big hills called, the only reference to them is what Sarah was calling them, "Bastard Hill" and another "Bastard Hill" and another "Bastard Hill" before you get too ................


One was Dent station, one was from Arncliffe so I'd call that 'Arncliffe!  

I can't think of a 4th b*stard - weren't there only 3? If you look at the profile, the only other one must have been the climb up Kingsdale. I know we got to a pretty high elevation (about 475 m) but I don't remember it being that bad, just long? Perhaps it _was_ bad but I didn't notice because my back pain hadn't really set in for the day at that point!


----------



## evilclive (28 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> One was Dent station, one was from Arncliffe so I'd call that 'Arncliffe!
> 
> I can't think of a 4th b*stard - weren't there only 3? If you look at the profile, the only other one must have been the climb up Kingsdale. I know we got to a pretty high elevation (about 475 m) but I don't remember it being that bad, just long? Perhaps it _was_ bad but I didn't notice because my back pain hadn't really set in for the day at that point!



I'd count Kingsdale to the top as a proper hill, especially if you include the bit starting from Ingleton and ignore the slight descent into Kingsdale itself, though obviously it counts more if you do it from Dent. It's only easy compared to the others :-)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Jun 2011)

my gps logged a 27.7% max gradient. is this right?


----------



## zacklaws (28 Jun 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> my gps logged a 27.7% max gradient. is this right?



The maximum grade that I logged was 22.4% and that was on the climb out of Arncliffe, but there again is my GPS correct.

The hill a few miles after Ingleton was the first "bastard" according to Sportstracks it was 3.66 miles long and a climb of 671 feet, it started gently then curved upwards steepily for just over a mile

But there again, I've just noticed there is that one from Ingleton itself which was 2 miles long and was a climb of 579 feet so in total the Ingleton climb was 6.64 miles long, climbing 1125 feet.


----------



## swarm_catcher (2 Jul 2011)

What a ride you had! I have mixed feelings about not riding.

Had a great experience in the Yorkshire Dales the day before though and have written a few thoughts on my blog: My blog

Also a few photos of the gathering at the start (number 43-48): My photos


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Thanks for a good day out Colin and great to meet everyone. According to my Garmin download in Sportstracks, the ride took only 6hrs 50secs, but we was also stopped for 3hrs 47mins, if we cut the stops out we can have 100+ miles, more hills and more fun next time.


One can only do what one can do! I admit that in days gone by I would have probably averaged about 13-14 mph on that ride while moving, and would have stopped for maybe 1 hour in total, but I wasn't capable of riding much quicker this time round and had to take some of those breaks to ease my aching back and bum.

Yes, some of the stops could have been shorter. One or two were due to disorganisation - for example, getting too far ahead in Ingleton, and causing confusion in riders bringing up the rear who hadn't noticed which way we turned.

Whichever way you look at it though, the rides are _always_ going to be slower than the fast riders could ride. I am currently pretty much the slowest rider, so you'd have to wait for me anyway, but what happens if/when I get really fit again? It wouldn't go down well if I started haring off and dropping most of the slower riders would it?

The rides are supposed to be very challenging for less fit riders, moderately challenging for quite fit riders and perhaps just sociable scenic touring rides for the really fit ones. 

Anyone wanting to ride further and faster can always go and do fast hilly sportives, audax rides, club runs, races and time trials!

I wasn't _super_-fit in 2006 but I rode _The Other Fleet Moss Randonée_ (a very hilly 200) in 10 hours including stops and another 16 miles to Halifax and back on top of that. That level of fitness would have translated to sub-6 hours for this Dales ride.

Maybe there is a place for fast forum rides, but it's no use me organising them at the moment because I wouldn't be able to keep up! There's nothing to stop you 'recycling' one of my routes (pun intended!) and cherry-picking a few fast forum riders to accompany you ...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2011)

swarm_catcher said:


> What a ride you had! I have mixed feelings about not riding.
> 
> Had a great experience in the Yorkshire Dales the day before though and have written a few thoughts on my blog: My blog
> 
> Also a few photos of the gathering at the start (number 43-48): My photos


Drat - I just typed a long comment for your blog and lost it! There is something about the blogspot site that my Opera browser doesn't get on with. I think I've had the same thing happen on trio25's blog when I forget to switch to Firefox to access it.

Oh well ... I just commented that you had a good ride on the Saturday and were probably sensible to take it easy on the Sunday.

I also agreed with you about the Forest of Bowland, and mentioned a forum ride I did to Slaidburn a couple of days ago.

Finally, I said that the old mill chimneys in Burnley are the kind of thing that Fred Dibnah did used to work on, but that he actually came from Bolton, 17 miles SW of Burnley.


----------



## swarm_catcher (12 Jul 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Drat - I just typed a long comment for your blog and lost it! There is something about the blogspot site that my Opera browser doesn't get on with. I think I've had the same thing happen on trio25's blog when I forget to switch to Firefox to access it.
> 
> Oh well ... I just commented that you had a good ride on the Saturday and were probably sensible to take it easy on the Sunday.
> 
> ...



Lovely, thank you Colin!


----------



## pubrunner (3 May 2012)

zacklaws said:


> *That's an excellent idea Colin for the "encore" next year,*


 
Is this ride (or something similar from Settle) 'on' this year ?

It was absolutely brilliant and pretty much mandatory participation  for all CC members.

It'd be great if another such ride was organised, with the same participants . . . especially, the (awesome) tandem of evilclive.

Over to you, ColinJ . . . . . . .


----------



## pubrunner (4 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *Well, what a ride!*
> 
> One again, my fellow CycleChatters made the ride special. These days, I never feel motivated to go and out do a ride that hard by myself.


 
Are we doing it again, this year ???

It was, an epic ride !!!


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (4 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Are we doing it again, this year ???
> 
> It was, an epic ride !!!


 
I think Colin has been away on holiday in Wales this week and that's why no reply has yet appeared.


----------



## potsy (4 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> If_ When_ I get fit enough, I'll organise a repeat of yesterday's ride and see if I can ride up everything. What's more, you can turn out for that one too. Don't worry though, I'm talking about this time next year!


 
Well, are you fitter now nearly 12 months on?


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Well, are you fitter now nearly 12 months on?


Unfortunately, as you know, I am not only _not_ fitter, but I am also nursing a problem with my right leg that will seriously impact my ability to do long, hard rides in the future unless I can sort it out. I really do need to lose weight now. The strain of trying to cart 16+ stone over big northern hills is beginning to wear out various bits of my ageing body! 

Weightloss alone might not be enough, but I'm not going to consider surgery until I've seen how I get on at a sensible weight.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Unfortunately, as you know, I am not only _not_ fitter, but I am also nursing a problem with my right leg that will seriously impact my ability to do long, hard rides in the future unless I can sort it out. I really do need to lose weight now. The strain of trying to cart 16+ stone over big northern hills is beginning to wear out various bits of my ageing body!
> 
> Weightloss alone might not be enough, but I'm not going to consider surgery until I've seen how I get on at a sensible weight.


Sorry, was just me being naughty 
Let's hope we're both a bit lighter by the next time we meet


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Sorry, was just me being naughty
> Let's hope we're both a bit lighter by the next time we meet


To tell you the truth, I'm a bit annoyed with myself for letting things get to this stage!

My dad had serious problems with his joints and my mum with the veins in her legs. I seem to have inherited both sets of problems so the least I can do is to get my weight down to avoid making the problems worse.

Hopefully, I will also have inherited the long-life genes - both my parents lived to their mid-80s and many in my family got to 90+!


----------



## pubrunner (7 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The strain of trying to cart 16+ stone over big northern hills is beginning to wear out various bits of my ageing body!


 
Talk about self, self, self; what about us - your loyal supporters ?  We are also ageing and getting worn out; but we still want to do one of your epic rides !



ColinJ said:


> I really do need to lose weight now.


 
Another ride from Settle, will help you to lose weight 



ColinJ said:


> The strain of trying to cart 16+ stone *over big northern* hills is beginning to wear out various bits of my ageing body!


 
We could try some smaller northern hills


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> We could try some smaller northern hills


There have been one or two of them since the Settle ride last summer ...  

Epic rides will have to wait until late summer this year. I seem to be good for about 50 hilly miles at the moment or 80-100 flatter miles.


----------



## pubrunner (7 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I seem to be good for about 50 hilly miles at the moment or 80-100 flatter miles.


 
Either would be good  , I'm sure that you'd get a great deal of support - I intend to do at least one of your rides and I'd bring some others up with me.

Now, what's the best turnout that you've had for a ride ?


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Either would be good  , I'm sure that you'd get a great deal of support - I intend to do at least one of your rides and I'd bring some others up with me.


Sounds good!


pubrunner said:


> Now, what's the best turnout that you've had for a ride ?


The Settle ride was a big one, as were the 2 flattish century rides and the 'PaulB recovery ride'. I can't remember the exact numbers but they stick in my mind as being popular rides.

We've definitely had 13-15 riders, maybe a few more. TBH, I don't think I'd like the rides to get too much bigger than that because of the problems of keeping track of everyone, the increasing risk of punctures, and the delays getting served at cafe stops. Also - it is hard to get round everyone to say hello.

I think the rides mentioned were all pretty special - good turnouts, but not so many riders that we had real problems with the numbers.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> The Settle ride was a big one, as were the 2 flattish century rides and the 'PaulB recovery ride'. I can't remember the exact numbers but they stick in my mind as being popular rides.
> 
> ...


 

plus they used to be fat boy slow socializing rides, your rides seem to attract quite a few serious riders now, a bit unnerving for the ones whose fitness isn't what it once was.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> plus they used to be fat boy slow socializing rides, your rides seem to attract quite a few serious riders now, a bit unnerving for the ones whose fitness isn't what it once was.


Don't worry, there are still a few of us fat boys about to keep the pace down


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> plus they used to be fat boy slow socializing rides, your rides seem to attract quite a few serious riders now, a bit unnerving for the ones whose fitness isn't what it once was.


I've been impersonating a slow, fat rider in order to try and hold them back - I think they fell for it ...


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm a bit annoyed with myself for letting things get to this stage!
> 
> My dad had serious problems with his joints and my mum with the veins in her legs. I seem to have inherited both sets of problems so the least I can do is to get my weight down to avoid making the problems worse.


Oops, too late ... 3 months later I nearly died!  (I didn't come back to this thread to post that but it needed mentioning! )

No, just a reminder that I will be organising a very similar ride again this year, to take place on Saturday, 25th July (subject to acceptable weather) so here is plenty of notice ...

*BOOK THE DAY OFF WORK/FAMILY DUTIES FOR THE RIDE - I DEMAND A GOOD TURN OUT FOR THIS ONE!!!*


----------

